# First AF after mmc



## CatchBabyDust

Well i think i'm having my first af..it hasnt really started...

Been exactly ONE month since i passed out the fetus (induced miscarriage)..I'm having some yellow/beige/brown spotting all day but not a full period and the spotting isn't alot.. just waiting for it to go down:coffee:



I didn't really try this month and i had a really bad yeast infection after my dose of antibiotics (Typical for me)...so no disappointment this month..although at some point i had lots of pregnancy symptoms..which was annoying cause i kept remembering im not "really" pregnant anymore:cry:

I don't know why af doesnt just come down already!!..how was ur first af after ur miscarriage...:shrug: will i spot for a while?? Hating this:growlmad:


----------



## lxb

so sorry for your loss :hugs:

my first af was awful! (hope yours will be okay). it was heavier than normal and I've always had cramps... but this af was bad!!! 

*af before bfp/mc:*
day 1 - light
day 2 - heavy
day 3 - heavy/medium
day 4 - light
day 5,6,7? - spotting
-- clear --

*this first af:*
day 1 - light
day 2 - heavy -- cramps!!! (had to take a pain killer)
day 3 - heavy -- cramps!!! (had to take a pain killer)
day 4 - NOTHING
day 5 - light
-- clear --

*2nd af after mc -- my current cycle*
day 1 - light
day 2 - heavy -- cramps... but manageble
day 3 - heavy -- cramps... but manageble
day 4 - medium
day 5 - light (current day!)

that's my case~ and of course, it depends on people too!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

My periods have always been painful ever since I remember.. I'm worried it doesn't come down fast enough.. But hopefully it will. Also did u get it exactly 1 month later? Thank u for ur answer :)


----------



## lxb

I went through a d&c because there were still retaining product after two rounds of cytotec to help with the mc (I had no bleeding prior to the diagnose, so the doc suggested me takign cytotec to help clear things out).

7/09/12 - HCG is 2100
7/10/12 - Medication Round #1
7/12/12 - Severe cramps & passed gestational sac
7/20/12 - HCG is 300
7/24/12 - Medication Round #2 (Still see retaining product - Only side effect, no bleeding) 
7/30/12 - HCG is 35
7/31/12 - D&C
8/11/12 - AF showed!


----------



## tekkitten

I'll keep my eye on this thread, as I am in the same boat. About to have my first AF after mc, just started the brown spotting today. I hope it isn't painful like the previous posters!!!


----------



## Emmy0320

My first period after my miscarriages were not necessarily more painful but were different. They were "watery" if that makes sense. I would make sure to wear a pad for back up. Things were different but did not necessarily last any longer and were not any more painful (I've always had a lot of cramping though). Best of luck!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Thank u girls

Tekkitten- I started the brown spotting last night and it's a bit more today. I hope af just flows already! We r so on the same boat even in another post we had same things going on after our mc.. Let me know if when starts flowing normally.. We can be TCC buddies :)


----------



## tekkitten

Yes, lets lets be TTC buddies :D Our cycles will be super close if not spot on :D I'll put it in my sig, my very first TTC buddy wooo!

Nice to get a positive thing out of this whole thing hey?

I had a huge temp drop today, so I think thats a good indicator that I'll get my af in the next day or two. Keep me posted, it'll be interesting to see if it turns our similar for us.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Just did the same.. :)

I'm still spotting brown no flow yet ugh! I heard if u already started spotting, honey and cinnamon and warm water will induce ur flow and make uterus shed.. I'll try this 2mrw if it doesn't flow normally .. Got nothing to lose ..


----------



## tekkitten

Ah, thats interesting! I've never heard that before. 

I got mine today, a day early, It's still light, so thats good, but I'm scared its going to be super hardcore or something soon! I'm sure if the spotting has started soon that it will come quickly, within a day or two. It's nice to know either way <3

Let me know how things go! I shall do the same :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Af today is more than yesterday but it's still lighter than my normal periods and it's more brown than red.. It's thicker too... Just a weird weird period...too light for what I'm used to..Im thinking maybe cause I stopped my mc bleeding only 23 days ago and the lining didn't get enough chance to build up? Not sure what to think..today is day 3 of my af.. I don't see much on the pad.. But alot on tp Sorry for the tmi


----------



## tekkitten

Yeah, thats strange. Mine is heavy and normal today, no cramps though. Its weird because I usually get cramps before my period comes, its usually how I know its on the way! This time, nothing. Either way, I'm glad it came a day early, because that just means a day earlier for O :D


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Yup! lol Its always good when u O earlier .just makes the waiting less even by one day!! As for me, update, still brown and a little red ..a bit of brown clots...im not sure what to think..this is definitely NOT my normal af ! I think as paranoid as i am, i'm calling my dr within the few coming days..hope this is normal!


----------



## tekkitten

I think it probably is. I've heard that the first period after mc can be kind of wonky, and unusual. Your body has to get used to the whole process of that happening again. I wouldn't be too worried, but if you are then def call your doctor, just to get an ok :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Last night my normal flow started :) its a relief to finally see something normal in me...All month i've been feeling terrible and unusual ..so yeah this is about the second time in my life that i'm excited to see AF!.. so i spotted for one day..had an extremely light flow on day two..and then by midnight (beginning of day 3) i had a normal flow! ..I can't wait to O and get a bfp again :( ...baby dust to both of us this cycle!! Hopefully this is it!


----------



## thethomsons

Hi everyone, I got first AF after m/c on Saturday morning and it was def different to normal as I had NO warning, no cramps etc just straight to full flow. Its now Monday and it is much lighter already and I would imagine will be gone by Wednesday. I have had no cramps at all which is strange. I have had the most horrendous headache though for days. Af doesn't ever hang around long for me so not too surprised though did think as first after MC that it would be worse. 
Glad to be back to some sort of normality and slowly counting days till OV again though I have 34 day cycle roughly so going to take some time to get there. ;-(


----------



## CatchBabyDust

welcome to the club! :) till today i had no cramps which was so weird for me..but today i had my normal cramps i usually get with my af...but wasnt as strong as usual..i was thinking maybe compared to the miscarriage cramps these felt like nothing ..:/ 

Eventhough im cd3 today i just had the red flow ..Cd1 and 2 i had brown flow only and was light.. I passed two clots today the size of my pinky sorry for the tmi.. which got me a little nervous..i usually DO pass clots during my periods but smaller... anyone else passing clots their first af after mc?


----------



## tekkitten

Welcome thethompsons! I had no cramps at all as well, which is really weird for me, as I always get them before AF.

I have little itty bitty clots, nothing abnormal though. And I might be mistaken, but I think your CD1 counts when you have a normal red blood flow day. I just started with the red blood 3 days ago, I had very light brown spotting the day before that, but I think fertility friend tells you not to count it as CD1.

Oye, and don't even get me started on those damn mc cramps. Worst thing I've ever felt in my life :S


----------



## CatchBabyDust

i think i should be CD3 today because two days ago i did see red (well it was turning red) and was lightly flowing..not spotting..flow that i had to change pads every few hours..so i think im gona count that as CD1? ..

Omg, todaaay i woke up and it was like a tap was running...i bled heavily today and yesterday...But this morning was the worst..and i am having clots..ofcourse i called my dr and she told me it was normal for some to experience really heavy bleeding and clotting their first af after mc as long as this doesnt continue every cycle...but it was super scary waking up with blood just running for few seconds... strangely i was having a david beckham dream and i was telling him i was bleeding lol


----------



## tekkitten

Yikes! Thats totally crazy :S Yeah, normally my normal flow is light enough that I can sleep without anything, but when I tried that the first night I ended up getting some on the bed. Lame.

On the bright side, this morning it just appeared to be brown and light when I wiped, which means maybe its ending! My cycle was 4-5 days shorter than normal, so maybe the mc had that effect on me. I just hope its not like the mc, I had brown spotting for 2 weeks or so after!!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

.. I'm going on day 6 of my cycle...usually by this time its brown..but its still bright red :( .. i'm thinking it will last more than my normal 7 days :S ..It tapered off alot!! i'm glad theres none much left omg it was so much this first af! Glad it's almost over..wana TTC again asap lol.. How are u doing :) Update me? did ur cycle finish..?? i hope theres no spotting for two weeks for u this time.. :)


----------



## mummy2o

I had brown spotting when I wiped sunday evening for about 30 minutes and a bit longer on monday and nothing since. I had strong cramping an was sure AF was going to show. Maybe it is still a bit early for me as I only passed everything the 27th august and did stop spotting until the 5th september. I hate the waiting game :(


----------



## tekkitten

I'm lucky this time! It changed to spotting yesterday, and today there is nothing really! So only 4 days of actual red blood. Looks like it was a far shorter AF for me than is normal. It makes me wonder though if I might ovulate earlier too? :S I might start using opks earlier than I meant to start, but when do you think I should do it?

I'm super happy it was a short one :) I hate AF lol! And maybe it will still be your normal 7 days, that would be good! Keep me posted on how it goes!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

mummy20 - sorry for ur loss...well, i think urs is normal..as long as there was no bleeding for about 14 days, its ur period.. Mine actually took 2 days to become a flow.. but my brown stuff was more than spotting..totally needed a pad..but it wasnt the red flow so i didnt count those days as my period..but hang in there for a couple of days and then see if it flows... I exercised the night before i had the red flow..so i guess i induced it..also i had lots of honey and cinnamon..i always do that when af is there but just wont go down..

Tekkitten- thats great..i dont know if it changes the ovulation date..but i would use opks just a couple of days after the spotting completely stops..so if it has stopped wait two days and use them.. ;)

As for me, i guess it will be 8 days max..as i woke up today with little to nothing :)

baby dust girls


----------



## tekkitten

Wooo! Good news, bleeding totally sucks  I'm going to do my first opk tonight and start recording results on fertility friend. This month I want to try my darndest :D


----------



## mummy2o

I'm quiet hoping AF will stay away for a few more days. I believe I'm due on monday, but since it will be the first no idea. As I am having UTI with constipation\diarrhea so don't think I can handle a flow down there atm aswell! I'm hoping to see the out of hours doctor tomorrow as the pain is really getting to me.


----------



## tekkitten

Oh yikes! :S Sorry to hear that. I hope it stays away until all that other business gets sorted out <3


----------



## CatchBabyDust

mommy2o - really wish u the best.. i hope u sort things out first..and just relax ..for me i wanted af to show itself eventhough it was terrible, waiting for it wouldve been worse for me.. 

I thought my af had stopped yesterday..and "we did it" this morning -_- lol we just felt very intimate..however, few hours ago i saw some spotting still..and its till here ..its pink and mixed with lots of cm (strange for me)..i could swear i had none last night and this morning..maybe after sex?? i'm still cd 7 or 8 though..so it is most likely still my af....its not alot i mean only when i wipe.. its normal i hope.. :/


----------



## tekkitten

I think its normal. I wouldn't worry about it :) It's probably just dragging its feel a little bit. 

Are you excited to be in the pre-O phase? I am!


----------



## tekkitten

Upon further reflection, I wonder if maybe your AF kind of goes opposite when you have a mc?

If the spotting is not normal for you, maybe its a new normal after mc. With me, 7 days of bleeding was normal, and it has gone completely down, to only 4 days. 

Just random thoughts lol :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Yes Tekkitten probably an after mc new thing! And yeah I am really excited to be in the pre O phase! Hope everything goes well for us


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Yes Tekkitten probably an after mc new thing! And yeah I am really excited to be in the pre O phase! Hope everything goes well for us


----------



## tekkitten

Me too! I am really hoping this is our month :D


----------



## amytrisha

Hiya girls!

CatchBabyDust - Just read through your previous posts & you sounded so much like me when I got my first AF after my MMC, it was horrrible! I completely felt like I was in another body and it stayed like that til my 4th AF, think my body just took a while to go back to normal but they do say your body will be wonky :haha: for about 3 months after MC. Glad you got through it ok lol! 

Are you both in post O limbo at the mo? My AF is due today, been cramping on & off for a few days now so I'm sure she's deffo gonna turn up :(

Fx'd for you both :)


----------



## mummy2o

I've still not had my AF. I am getting highly annoyed now. Its almost 5 weeks since I started to m/c 4+1d since I passed everything and 3 since I properly stopped bleeding. I had one lot of brown spotting. Then a week after a little light pink thinking af was here, but no nothing -.- grrrrr....... also I can't do :sex: as that is also making my bleed when wiping atm.

End of rant... feeling better sorry for the moaning,


----------



## amytrisha

mummy2o said:


> I've still not had my AF. I am getting highly annoyed now. Its almost 5 weeks since I started to m/c 4+1d since I passed everything and 3 since I properly stopped bleeding. I had one lot of brown spotting. Then a week after a little light pink thinking af was here, but no nothing -.- grrrrr....... also I can't do :sex: as that is also making my bleed when wiping atm.
> 
> End of rant... feeling better sorry for the moaning,


Sounds to me like your AF is gonna come in full swing soon. It was 6 weeks after my MC I got my first AF but I was spotting & having brown discharge for about a week before & was also spotting after :sex: but then one night I woke up and AF had arrived full throttle!! Don't stress yourself out too much hun and don't stop :sex:! I always find it brings on AF quicker lol. 
Hope your AF comes soon :flower:


----------



## tekkitten

It does seem to bring it on quicker doesn't it? I always found that before, if I was having cramps and getting annoyed I'd do some BDing and get it started :p

No post O limbo for me yet, I think I'll O in a week or so. Just keeping the temps and doing the opks. I'm hoping it happens soon!


----------



## amytrisha

Yeah definitely haha this months AF just isn't budging though, cramps are still coming and going grrrr!!
You never know tekkitten this month might be your month!! :dust:


----------



## mummy2o

Finally here. I guess I was comparing it to my first AF after birth as that was only two week gap. But glad I'm working normally again. Not on to TTC again though >.>


----------



## amytrisha

Mines arrived too and it's HORRIBLE, I'm in agony :( boohoo for us eh!!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Mummy2o- glad af showed up! Spotting really sucks. Hoping u have a good af thought not as bad as mine ..

Amy- still havent ovulated! I feel I will in minimum 5 days ... Yes my body feels different still but definitely better than last month.. Thank God!! Last month I was all over the place with the discharges... I don't like seeing odd things especially when it comes to reproductive health.. I worry so much cause I've had the baby fever since forever and I don't want to wait longer to TTC especially after the loss..so I love seeing normal everything lol.. I'm such a paranoid


----------



## BritneyNChris

Hi everyone I'm fairly new to baby and bumps. I recently miscarriage on August 23rd, I stopped bleeding on the 28th. On September 25 started first AF it was very light so at first I thought I may have been spotting then later on in the day I had to put on a pad. Today is day two and my cramps are horrible AF is heavier today all I want to do stay in bed all day. I was super surprised it came right away I was sure it was going to be another 2 weeks before seeing AF but I'm glad it came so I can try again after she is gone .


----------



## tekkitten

Thats good Britney! Yes, sometimes it only takes 4 weeks, for some women it takes longer. Mine took 33 days, and I'm glad it wasn't longer as I just wanted to get on with it! Something about the body getting back to normal, ya know?

The first AF can be bad, but its just the body trying to regulate itself again :) Ride it out, then you can get back to business!


----------



## amytrisha

CatchBabyDust - Glad that your feeling more normal! My body is now 'normal' (as far as normal goes) but there are some changes that have stayed like symptoms I get when I'm ov'ing that I never got before my mc, I feel like it's made my body more 'grown up' if that makes sense? Haha it's so hard not to be paranoid! The main reason I joined bnb was because I had about 10000 questions!

Britney - tekkittens right it all depends on your body with how long AF takes to show up, it's good that your has arrived so soon though cos you'll be able to start TTC again sooner! Also I feel for you, I remember my first AF after MC and it was horrific :( but like tekkitten said just ride it out haha! Sorry for your loss x

AFM - I'm feeling much better regarding the AF pain, I absolutely love neurofen! Best painkillers ever!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

BritneyNChris said:


> Hi everyone I'm fairly new to baby and bumps. I recently miscarriage on August 23rd, I stopped bleeding on the 28th. On September 25 started first AF it was very light so at first I thought I may have been spotting then later on in the day I had to put on a pad. Today is day two and my cramps are horrible AF is heavier today all I want to do stay in bed all day. I was super surprised it came right away I was sure it was going to be another 2 weeks before seeing AF but I'm glad it came so I can try again after she is gone .

sorry for ur loss...and welcome to the forum :) i'm glad ur af came on time for you..its a relief! My cycle didn't change either and it came right on time..i was soo happy!! One less thing to worry about :) my dr said the first af is always not normal. .. keep us updated and hope ur having a better day :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

omg amy! The ovulation pains SOOO TRUE! I NEVER EVER FELT THEM..and if i did they werent as strong!! u put it as more grown up..lol i would add to that "UPGRADED body" lol or maybe cause now we pay even more attention than before we mc..i did pay attention when i was ttc but now its like more cause i'm more desperate! I think now that i know i can get pregnant..it makes me think it'll be easier this time? :/ I HOPE SO..because before i was more discouraged because i didnt know if i was fertile or not..its still all confusing and i'm still worried about little things that could mess it up.... but by gods will we'll get knocked up again soon :) glad ur cramps are getting less :)

AFM- I feel like i know my body this month..although there are some surprises here and there with the discharges ... i get random ewcm when i'm not even in the fertile phase yet ..i think im in my fertile window...Hopefully we'll catch the eggie! 

Baby dust to all of u! xox


----------



## amytrisha

CatchBabyDust - Haha it's crazy isn't I never had any symptoms like that before & I never had cm much either.. At first I felt as though it was 'upgraded' and now I was functioning kinda properly I would get preg quicker, not the case though! :( I do think the same though, at least I know I can get pregnant! I feel bad for people who've had more than 1 MC cos I'm dreading having another, it scares me to death thinking about it!! Fx'd for you! I really do think your in for a good chance this month, your extra fertile too!! & Thanks me too haha :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Tekkitten! TTC Buddy! How are u doing? R u using opks? Any LH surge yet? ..

AFM-I ordered some opks like last week and still not here yet >_< been trying to bd all the time but hubby will be super busy this week!! Hope we have some time...THIS IS MY OVULATION WEEK :( been monitoring my cervix like i did before mc..it worked for me last time..but i feel like its not enough u know? after mc my body changed..so not sure if its a guranteed way anymore. I feel like i will ovulate on CD 17! I dont know if i'm right..but its a gut feeling lol...anyways hope everything works out for all of us! :)


----------



## tekkitten

Hey :D I am doing fab, indulging a little in the wine I missed while I was pregnant. Not going too overboard though, as I heard it could have a negative effect?

I certainly have been doing opks, they are dark but not as dark as the line, so I feel like I might O soon as well :D How exciting!

Ooh, edit. I just took one, and THE LINE IS DARKER :D :D :D yeah! :dance: Wooo, I hope I O soon, and it isn't one of those "gearing up but unsuccessful" things. Looks like I am going to have to do some seduction tonight ;) Heh.

How are things going with you??


----------



## BritneyNChris

tekkitten said:


> Thats good Britney! Yes, sometimes it only takes 4 weeks, for some women it takes longer. Mine took 33 days, and I'm glad it wasn't longer as I just wanted to get on with it! Something about the body getting back to normal, ya know?
> 
> The first AF can be bad, but its just the body trying to regulate itself again :) Ride it out, then you can get back to business!

Thanks Tekkitten, Yea I understand what you mean. I'm so ready to get back to business lol. I just hope it goes away soon my cycle is normally 4-5 days long it got real light this morning but then by the after noon it was heavy again so I feel its going to be a longer cycle.


----------



## BritneyNChris

CatchBabyDust said:


> BritneyNChris said:
> 
> 
> Hi everyone I'm fairly new to baby and bumps. I recently miscarriage on August 23rd, I stopped bleeding on the 28th. On September 25 started first AF it was very light so at first I thought I may have been spotting then later on in the day I had to put on a pad. Today is day two and my cramps are horrible AF is heavier today all I want to do stay in bed all day. I was super surprised it came right away I was sure it was going to be another 2 weeks before seeing AF but I'm glad it came so I can try again after she is gone .
> 
> sorry for ur loss...and welcome to the forum :) i'm glad ur af came on time for you..its a relief! My cycle didn't change either and it came right on time..i was soo happy!! One less thing to worry about :) my dr said the first af is always not normal. .. keep us updated and hope ur having a better day :)Click to expand...

Thank you CatchBabyDust! I'm currently on day 4 the cramps are less now so I'm happy about that :) My cycle is usually 4-5 days it has gotten lighter this morning then went heavy again by the afternoon. I'm just so ready to start trying again. Is it true we are more fertile after a miscarriage?


----------



## mummy2o

What a strange period. I had 3 days of heavy bleeding then nothing. My periods normally last 3-4 days but generally get lighter and this one didn't. Not that I'm complaining since it seemed the miscarriage bleeding was never going to end, just surprised this one just stopped so suddenly


----------



## CatchBabyDust

tekkitten said:


> Hey :D I am doing fab, indulging a little in the wine I missed while I was pregnant. Not going too overboard though, as I heard it could have a negative effect?
> 
> I certainly have been doing opks, they are dark but not as dark as the line, so I feel like I might O soon as well :D How exciting!
> 
> Ooh, edit. I just took one, and THE LINE IS DARKER :D :D :D yeah! :dance: Wooo, I hope I O soon, and it isn't one of those "gearing up but unsuccessful" things. Looks like I am going to have to do some seduction tonight ;) Heh.
> 
> How are things going with you??

YAAAY!! That's great... i feel like i'm about to O soon as well..like as i told u on CD17 which is in two days! :thumbup: lol at the seduction part... I will try to do that tonight as well! We bd last night..but i dont think its enough..must do it tonight and 2mrw lol..thats what we did last time..we bd 3 days straight before O! Btw, sorry though tmi ..but what kind of discharge are u having? mine has gone from milky to clear and a little stretchy...Good sign?

Anywho, happy baby making :happydance:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

mummy2o said:


> What a strange period. I had 3 days of heavy bleeding then nothing. My periods normally last 3-4 days but generally get lighter and this one didn't. Not that I'm complaining since it seemed the miscarriage bleeding was never going to end, just surprised this one just stopped so suddenly

Don't worry ..my dr told me the first af after mc is never NORMAL! Just stay alert cause when i had mine..i had a day that had nothing..we even bd..then suddenly it was back the next day i was really surprised......:shrug: but trust me this is all normal as i've been reading and as my dr had told me.....just relax and enjoy ur time and get ready for bd ;):hugs:


----------



## tekkitten

Stretchy is good! Thats the egg white type stuff that is the most fertile. My seduction plans didnt come to fruitation, as Loch came home suuuuper late last night :/ I may have had my temp dip today, so we shall see! I'll get er done tonight for insurance purposes, but I am hoping that doing it yesterday morning was good timing! :p So excited to enter the 2ww soon, with you!


----------



## amytrisha

Hey girls! 
Sounds like things are going well with you guys! I hope u get your sticky beans this month got a feeling somebody is gonna! 

Tekkitten - what are the rules with temping wanna start this month but not sure what ill be looking out for? 

Mummy2o - they should be back to normal in no time, first af is always crazy!!

AFM - af eased off today but this came back, this always happened before my mc so she should be gone in a couple of days *thank god*.. Me and oh have been chatting and this month we are going for it, I'm gonna keep track of things properly & we're gonna change our diet :). Kinda copying the last time I got preg so let's hope it works this time! 
It's my birthday Tuesday! :D x


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Brit- that's what I heard and I hope it's true..

Amy- I'm copying what I dud last time as well lol
And happy birthdaaay early ;)

Tek: same!! Dh came back from work reallly tired as expected... We did it yesterday aswell.. I don't think I ovulated yet! Hope all goes well ..keep me posted! Excited for tww!


----------



## amytrisha

CatchBabyDust said:


> Brit- that's what I heard and I hope it's true..
> 
> Amy- I'm copying what I dud last time as well lol
> And happy birthdaaay early ;)
> 
> Tek: same!! Dh came back from work reallly tired as expected... We did it yesterday aswell.. I don't think I ovulated yet! Hope all goes well ..keep me posted! Excited for tww!

Haha lets hope it works for us eh! & thank you for the bday wishes :)

AFM - we bd'ed last night and it seems to have sent af packing as I've had no bleeding since then! Thank The Lord haha, looks like I'm now gonna be waiting to O!


----------



## tekkitten

amy- Temping is awesome! Here's a couple key things.

1) get a digital termometer, as they are more reliable. I use one that goes to 2 decimal places.
2) Take it at the same time every day. I get up at 7:30 for school, so I just set my alarm for the same time on weekends, take the temp, write it down, and go back to sleep :) You need to have at least 3 hours of uninturrupted sleep beforehand.
3) Before O (or right at the beginning of it) your temp might dip. What you are looking for is a general pattern of higher temperatures in the second half of your cycle. Thats how you know you O'd!

Let me know if you have any other questions, I'm quite the keener when it comes to temping ;)

CatchBabyDust - I think I might have O'd but not sure! I was still having the surge yesterday, but earlier that morning/previous evening I had pains on my right side, so I think that may have been O. I also had sore bbs yesterday :p I hope those are good signs, as I did not get to dtd yesterday or last night :( I had an unfortunate run in with Devils Club (kind of like stinging nettles), and my shins and left hand are stingy! Also, DB overate before I got home and totally wasn't in the mood  If I Od yesterday there might be a small chance! Although I am not totally confident I caught the window, le sigh...


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Amy that's great!! I hate that witch lol

Tek- if u od today then I guess u caught it hopefully!! I mean y not? ;)

AFM- ugh trying to bd but dh seems not to be in the mood! Lol im literally furious !! I think I'm about to O right now! I feel it!! Ugh I also feel like I'm missing my window!! Hope not though!! That eggy better wait for the spermy >_<


----------



## amytrisha

Tekkitten - What would you say is a normal temp? Really hope you caught it btw! Got my fx'd for you :)


CatchBabyDust - Haha I'd say just force him but you can get in trouble for things like that lol!!


----------



## tekkitten

Hmm, a normal temp is different for everyone. For me I seem to fluctuate between 97.1 and 97.9 or lower before O, then 98 and higher after. Although temps can dip and rise here and there for a variety of reasons!

Thanks, I have my fingers Xed as well. I'll have to see if my temp goes up tomorrow, if it did that means I Od. I just have to hope that I Od yesterday, hopefully earlier in the day. My LH surge was high all day long though, so I have no idea :S


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Amy- haha..i did today but out of all days my DH had so much meetings and work that he's been soo tired :( We did NOT do it lol ugh i'm so furiousss!! We did it on the 28th but i dont think its enough!! 

Tek- Fxd for u ! Did u do it the days before? let me know if u O'd...

AFM- Still no sign of the OPKS I ordered...this is my last time ordering them online..I will go around town searching for them on my own next time -_- 
As i said..did not bd Today nor Yesterday ugh!! I feel like i'm missing my window..im soo devastated...So been checking my cervix as i said..yesterday it was soft and higggh! However, today its really firm and closed but still high..but i'm having the EWCM all day now :/ I'm soo confused.. Last time when i was using the cervix method for the first time i got preggers! :( and it was easier to track..like it was soft and high for few days and not just ONE day..then it went down and closed... I'm thinking my body has changed completely! I'm just worried if it was an unsuccessful ovulation ! I sure hope not..maybe i still havent O'd? So confused...I'm not sure i'm still excited about the TWW I feel like i have no chance this month :(


----------



## amytrisha

Tekkitten - thank you I will let you know how it goes!

CatchBabyDust - maybe your just gonna O late? Don't start thinking negative! We've gotta keep positive through all of this :) no stress! If your frm the UK by the way you can get opks from home bargains and in fact I think asda do them too. 

AFM - the witch has returned! I'm actually fuming :/ we bd'ed and that triggered it, should of known I wouldn't have a straightforward af this month! :(


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Amy- what day in ur cycle are u?? Sometimes if ur still in the first week, yes AF comes back..like what happened to me few weeks ago...

AFM: ok girls..i'm absolutely out this month for sure!! We havent bd since friday..and we're not planning to.. Hubby got sick :( He has a kidney stone..and i dont know if its getting better..also i worry about him so much.. i need ur prayers girls! :( for him to get better..Today, i couldnt even think about ttc or my ovulation..i'm so stressed about him...poor thing wanted to bd anyways and give it a try..i told him it didnt matter..! His health comes first!! :( 

I will stand by who ever will be in the TWW..:) and i hope u get ur bfps...AFM, hopefully next cycle :D I cant believe i'm at peace with this..! Actually hubby getting sick put all my thoughts on him..I cant think of anything else!! Anyways, keep me updated ladies..and plz need ur prayers <3


----------



## tekkitten

I'm praying for you girl <3 I hope your guy feels better soon, Ive heard those can be awful! :S

I haven't Od yet I dont think, as my temp went back down. I think maybe my body is one of those types that gears up, then doesnt do it. Takes a couple tries maybe? Either way, I'm still waiting!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Thank u tek! I hope he gets better really soon..

..Get ur hubby in bed lol ..catch the eggy ;) AFM, i havent ovulated either..decided to feel my cervix today just to help me know when i'll ovulate..and its very squishy and EWCM..definitely ovulating today or 2mrw max...but like i said..looks like its not gona happen this cycle..


----------



## amytrisha

CatchBabyDust - Before my mc I used to be on for 3/4 days then come off for a day then come back on for a day & I think that's what's happened cos she's gone again now lol! Sorry to hear your oh is poorly! I've had kidney stones before and they're AWFUL so he'll deffo be in my prayers! Hope your not out this month but if you are then don't worry I think I'll be with you next cycle (really doubting having a bfp before my due date & I can't stay positive!) 

TekKitten - Get him in bed!! :haha: Think me & oh are trying the "bd as much as you can attempt" cos that's how I got my bfp last time! 

AFM - IT'S MY BIRTHDAY :) gonna try not to worry about anything to do with ttc today! Ooh by the way did you know that October is "pregnancy loss awareness month" and also Wave Of Light is October 15th (everyone who has lost or know someone who's lost a LO lights a candle at 7pm) not sure if you knew but if not google it for more info :) x


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Thanks Amy.. and HAPPPY BIRTHDAYYY!! I really wish u all the best..and wish all ur dreams come true!! :) Hopefully next birthday u'l celebrate with a LO by ur side...STAY POSITIVE!! Dont give up!! Thank u for telling me about October awarness :O i did not know that...its also my birthday in october..october 13th!

Anyways, have a great day..enjoy it to the max hun :) xox


----------



## amytrisha

Haha so are you a libra like me then? Aye I hope so too for all of us! No problem I think it's a really nice thing, we celebrated it last year for my nephew so will be lighting two candles this year. I'm trying to stay positive I promise, but we never follow our own advice like you said on a different post aha :) 
I had a lovely day, thank you! Xx


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, you girls are funny!  

And yes, I shall be trying to get him into bed! Morning seem to be our friend now, which is good and bad at the same time. I usually like to get my day going, so its hard just lying there and waiting for 15 minutes before I get up and rush to work. Its a price I am willing to pay though :)

Weirdly enough, if my temps go up over the next 4ish days, ff puts my crosshairs at cd15... I guess I'll have to wait and see, just is weird because I could have SWORN i ovulated the other day.... so lame :S


----------



## amytrisha

Oh dear, I'm really not a morning person lol! Hopefully you haven't O'd and you've got time to have as much :sex: as possible before you do. At least one of us has gotta get our bfp this month!! 

AFM - it's a long wait to O! Last cycle I was sure I O'd CD10 so hopefully I O early again.. It's so irritating having to "plan" when we should have sex -.- I just want my sticky bean & I want it now! I'm so impatient lol but I feel like I've been waiting fr it too long :(


----------



## CatchBabyDust

oh yes ladies one of us has to get her BFP!!! I would be equally happy ! Whether its me or one of u :) im serious! <3 Baby dust

AFM: I think i havent ovulated yet.. Hubby is feeling alot better...if its meant to be...we'll be able to bd!! If we get the eggy in time, surely that would be astonishing... I'm also not trying to get my hopes up...so, im just waiting for fate to decide..not thinking about it..though i'll be more excited for the TWW if we do bd today!


----------



## amytrisha

Me too! If you ask me all 3 of us certainly deserve it! :) Can I be TTC buddies with you two?
I'm glad your hubby is feeling better & I really do hope you get to bd!! It's good that your thinking more positive now too, happy :sex:ing ;)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Ofcourse Amy...we can be ttc buddies no probs :) Hopefully soon we'll be bump buddies!! uhhhh trying to stay positive but also being careful about getting my hopes up too high :S .. I'll go try and seduce my hubby now..haha i will let u know if mission was accomplished or not... Wish me luck hehe


----------



## tekkitten

You can be my ttc buddy too! :D

I had a temp spike today, if it stays elevated over the next 2 days ff will put my o day at cd15 :D Which would make me 4dpo already. I'm not entirely certain of my timing (I bdd on the morning of cd14) but either way it means my 2ww is close to being half over ;)

Good luck CatchBabyDust! Seduce your man  Have you been keeping track of your temps? Do you know when/if ovulation has happened?


----------



## amytrisha

Yay ill do my signature :) 

CatchBabyDust - Good luck! Hope the mission was accomplished ;) 

TekKitten - So you've got a chance you may of caught it! & you've got an even bigger chance cos you should still be extra fertile! Good luck with the rest of your tww :) 

AFM - OH has just gone to work with 'bad chest pains' so now he's got me up at 6am worrying about him lol, imagine me as a mother when I'm already so bad at worrying at Bri, think my kids will be wrapped in cotton wool 24/7 lol!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Amy- I hope ur husband feels better :( I'm also a worrier..i totally understand what ur going through ..i imagine myself wrapping my kids in cotton wool as well lool ..People tell me to chillax but i am a worrier 24/7! I swear even the slightest pain worries me.. 

Tek- I see ur temps spiked up on wednesday.. i think u ovulated already.. Update me :)

AFM- Mission was not accomplished..hubby was way too tired...we fooled around though but no spermies for me lol ... However, i will still be looking fwd to the TWW.. My cervix is lower today and firmer..so i guess i definitely ovulated 2 days ago


----------



## amytrisha

CatchBabyDust - OH just came home & he's fine, must of been a morning thing lol! Yeah I'm proper bad for it too, if he says he'll be back in 10 mins and its been 20 mins I get so worried! I'm also bad for pain too lol I google EVERYTHING haha :). Aww gutted mission wasn't accomplished but at least u had fun anyway lol! Ee I'm excited for you! 

I'm getting slight cramps today and I'm cd9, last cycle I got cramps on cd9 & 10 too :S hmm..


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Amy, its good when u track ur symptoms even when ur still in the first 10 days because then u know whats normal and what is unusual for ur body..and about the worrying part...i google everything too!! Haha i guess its a libras thing ! I feel we're so much alike!! You're in ur pre ovulation phase :D get ready to bd ;) 

ITS TWW for me and tek! Now i'm sure i ovulated yesterday cause i always get very white creamy CM right after i ovulate..now i can count today as 1dpo! :) I dont know if we nailed or not but i will track symptoms as i said because so i know next month if its usual non pregnancy symptoms so i dont get my hopes up hehe ..i wont track too much as it all ends up in my head! Just severe standing out symptoms


----------



## amytrisha

CatchBabyDust - I don't know whether I O early because I know that some people do or whether it just 'happens' lol we've bd'ed anyway haha any excuse! I know yeah we are very alike aren't we haha starting to notice a lot of similarities! I'm looking forward to seeing both of your results when the time comes & I'm praying for you!! How great would it be if all 3 of us got our bfps? I'd scream aha :)

I've had some cm today too so it's either 'after af cm' or I'm gonna O soon? Gonna get a box of opks tomorrow cos I'm fed up of wondering & google isn't giving me a straight answer lmao x


----------



## tekkitten

Wooo! I am excited for your upcoming O at!

And CBD, I'm also happy to hear you are 1dpo! It certainly looks like I am already 5dpo, based on the crosshairs fertilityfriend is going to give me tomorrow ;)

I am not holding out super lots of hope, as last month I was totally let down. I also had a "good" rating for timing, but not "high", and its the same thing month. Regardless, I am totally not symptom spotting, which is good!!

My other bad thing is that I have been enjoying the glass of wine or beer here and there :/ And I have a big shingding I am supposed to go to this weekend. it just sucks, bc obviously I dont want to harm anything, but I also hate putting my life on hold just to be let down :(

Lol, listen to me Debbie Downer here! I'm going to go back to making my paper bag turkey ;)


----------



## babykittens

hi guys! 
i'm kinda jumping into the middle of your fun conversation, hope that's ok.
just curious as to how long you waited after your d&c's to start trying again. 
mine was mid-august and i think my first real period just started. 
i'm scared to death of going through another miscarriage, both emotionally and physically.
did you wait until everything got back to normal or just jump into trying again?


----------



## amytrisha

Tek - You laying off the symptom spotting then? I guess your in that "sit back and wait" time! Aww don't let it stop you from having a good time!! A glass of wine now and again isn't gonna do much, in fact on the nhs website (the healthcare in uk) they said a small glass of wine now & again is healthy in pregnancy I have no idea why though lol! Anyway make sure you have a good time :)

BabyKittens - I didn't have a d&c so I can't advise you with that but as for the ttc again I started as soon as my bleeding stopped, don't get me wrong I was petrified (still am now) but that's only normal, the way I look at it (not everybody will agree) but I'm willing to 'risk' it happening again just to get my own little family, "if you want your rainbow you gotta prepare for a bit of rain".. Good luck & don't get too worried or stress yourself too much!!


----------



## tekkitten

babykittens, I also didn't have a d&c so I cant help you either. I had cytotec, and from what I understand it might be a bit less stressful on your uterus than a d and c, because we are not getting scraped (ugh, sorry for being so graphic in the morning!). Have you done any reading online about it? I researched the crap out of what was happening to me lol, I am one of those 'i gotta know!' people.

amytricia - Yep, got my crosshairs :D That means I am on 6dpo, and my 2ww is almost half over. Pretty awesome. I think I am still going to have a drink or two, but I am going to drink lots of juice and just pretend its alcohol. I didn't know I was pregnant until 6 weeks along last time, and even though I know it doesn't cause a blighted ovum, its one of those "was it my drinking?" situations. So, no binges for me I think ;)


----------



## amytrisha

Tek - Yeah just drink juice and walk around swaying hahaha, I'm sure nobody will even tell! Aye I know what you mean, I always wonder if it was something I did 'wrong' but I guess that's something most of us think? But I very much doubt it was any of our faults!
Enjoy your party :) :headspin:


----------



## babykittens

Thanks for the encouragement! We'll probably start ttc in about a month or so. I keep getting varied info on it but my doc said to wait two periods and then have at it. 
As a side note, I really don't think there's much you can do to affect whether you're going to have a mc or not in the first couple weeks. I was absolutely terrified of everything I had done, from that one Saturday I drank a whole bottle of wine when I must've been 10 days prego to living in a polluted city (LA). I thought any of that could've been responsible. 
But, my doctor is amazing and she sent the fetus in for testing after the d&c. Turns out it was a random genetic mess up on the paternal side. The baby would've been born severely ********. Most doctors don't test until you've had multiple mc's so it really made me feel better that the statistics are probably right. Most mc's aren't caused by something we do or don't do, they're usually caused by something unavoidable. 
Not saying go out and get wasted every day, but definitely don't stress!! Have fun at your party : )


----------



## babykittens

P.S. I guess mentally handicapped is the politically correct term as it appears the R word got bleeped out. But I didn't mean it disrespectfully, I was talking about my own baby! Whoops.


----------



## amytrisha

BabyKittens - I think it's because the R word isn't a very nice word.. I hope everything goes well when you start TTC again.

TekKitten & CatchBabyDust - Updates girls?! How are you both? How close are you to testing?

AFM - Cms been getting waterier so I think I'm gonna O soon! We've bd'ed almost every day :haha: so hopefully I'm gonna catch the egg. Going to the mother in laws for Sunday tea, she made it a bit of a tradition when I was pregnant because she wanted her grandchild to go round every Sunday (once I'd had it) but now she's just stuck with me & OH every Sunday :haha:! I went on a shopping spree yesterday (much needed) made me feel so much better, I'm sure shopping cures everything? Well maybe not everything.. Lol :)

Hope you girls are doing good in your ttw!


----------



## tekkitten

I am 8 dpo today :) I took a test yesterday, but obv it was BFN. I'm going to take one tomorrow, then one every 2 days until AF comes. I have lots of internet cheapies, so I can do that  

I had cramping at 6dpo, but no spotting or implantation dip so I think it was just a normal thing.


----------



## amytrisha

HOPEFULLY af won't show ;) you never know!


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, yup! I am just trying to be chill about things either way. Its interesting comparing my chart from last month to this month, and seeing whats the same/different. I am digging this charting thing ;)


----------



## amytrisha

It's a good idea really being able to compare symptoms ect.. Will give you more of an understanding of your body too. I just can't get my head round it & I forget to do it everyday -.- that reminds me I haven't wrote in my diary for 3 days! Tut! 
I wonder where CatchBabyDust is & how she's doing!

Sunday tea was lovely at the MILS :) home sweet home at last though!


----------



## tekkitten

Yes, CBD where are you? :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Hey guys!! Sorry been away for few days! We r on vacation in turkey! Yesterday was our wedding anniversary <3 it's been fun that I totally forgot what dpo I am haha been a while since I haven't stressed about ttc..

Amy- yes keep bding! And baby dust! I have a gooood feeling for u this month!!

Tek- ooo exciting!! I hope af doesn't show! Baby dust to u 

AFM- I don't think I'm pregnant this cycle.. I'm sure my bbs would be sore! I know my body! Having alot of white ccm though...but that's not a definite sign..i was all sore and bloated but that was only a "jet-lag" reaction!

I hope I'll be able to keep u posted and read ur posts these two weeks! 

Take care buddies :D


----------



## amytrisha

CBD - Happy anniversary! Wow your lucky, I could do with a holiday to Turkey! & I'm glad it's relaxing you a lot too, it'll be a nice break for you :)
I'm glad you've got a good feelin cos I've not! It's been that long now I'm starting to think its never gonna happen -.- 

Have a good holiday hun! Have extra fun for me & Tek haha!


----------



## tekkitten

Oooh vacation! How fun :D Yes, when you have time you can catch up on this thread. Go have fun!

I think I am probably out too. I know its early to test, but I tested today and it couldn't have been any more negative lol. I am only 9dpo, but if what I felt at 6dpo was implantation it would have shown up I think. I am going to test every second day until AF shows. I'm also trying to check CP for clues, as it will significantly lower if Af is on the way.

Yep, thats my plan! At least its a short cycle this one, then I can jump on the wagon and try again :lol:


----------



## amytrisha

Look at us all counting ourselves out lol! 

Urgh past few days I've been so bloated (either that or I've gained weight drastically)! It's horribleee, I've also been very achy & I feel as though I've done a 38362hour work out :( so as you can imagine me nor my muscles are feeling very good right now!

Are we all in the same position now then? Hoping next af (if she comes ofc) is our last?!


----------



## tekkitten

ERG!!!

FF moved my O day 3 days later, to cd18! That means I am only 7 dpo :lol: how stupid!

Looks like its not a shorter cycle for me, le sigh.


----------



## amytrisha

Oh god it changes your O day all the time doesn't it!

Had a bit of a rubbish day :( just not felt like myself at all, keep having random bursts where I just wanna scream! -.-


----------



## tekkitten

This is my first month with it giving me my O day, so I dont know if it changes all the time yet 

All I know if that I have the exact same odds, as my bd timing is the same for either O day it gave me lol


----------



## amytrisha

Ahh right, I've heard people saying its changed theirs before too so it must do it a lot. That's another thing that'd annoy me lol.


----------



## ElizabethA.

Emmy0320 said:


> My first period after my miscarriages were not necessarily more painful but were different. They were "watery" if that makes sense. I would make sure to wear a pad for back up. Things were different but did not necessarily last any longer and were not any more painful (I've always had a lot of cramping though). Best of luck!

Same thing for me, had a few watery periods and cramps were in a different area, sometimes just as painful as the MC cramps but now 5 months later, they're a bit better. I asked GP about watery period she said normal, as long as I was getting a cycle every month, which my cycles are 28 days and luteal phase 13-14 days.


----------



## amytrisha

Ladies where are you?
How's the vacation CBD?
You testing yet Tek?


----------



## tekkitten

I am testing :) All BFNs. How about you? I suppose it is too early to test isnt it lol


----------



## CatchBabyDust

heyy girls..

Still on vacation...and its my birthday!! :)) Excited to enjoy my day in this beautiful city.. Istanbul is lovely. If u havent visited it yet u should ;)

Amy- How are u doing..? Did u O yet?

Tek- It could be too early..keep testing..and its ok tcc buddy...We will get pregnant again :) although i feel ur pregnant already..

AFM- I'm not even giving my mind a chance to think i'm pregnant...My timing was terrible this month.. I went to the dr. few days ago for a checkup ..cause after the first af i started feeling heavy on my left side 24/7 ..she said its fluid from the follicular cyst that i had...i was terrified when i heard that but she said its normal..it'll go on its own..
I'm not tracking symptoms but ive seen alooooot of white CCM..too much for what i'm used to..i'm also bloated(but its just vacation food lol)... Also, i know i'm not pregnant cause my bbs aint sore..i'm sure they'd be a little sore and heavy..they look smaller lol..

Alright guys..I'M 25 TODAY AND I'M READY TO PARTY ! Gosh i feel soo old but ive been saying that since i was 19 which i think is stupid!! I'm still young and i'll enjoy it :) but gosh i wanted to be a mommy before 25..that was my wish..but i guess god has his plans for us..

Take care ladies.. Keep me posted..i read everything when i log on :) baby dust


----------



## amytrisha

Tek - I agree with CBD it's probably too early, keep testing though! What day is af due? It's deffo too early for me to test lol!

CBD - Happy birthday!! Hope you have a good day in Istanbul! I've never actually been out of the uk lol. 
Oh dear I'm glad it'll go on its own, you had me worried then lol! I had a lot of ccm when I was pregnant by the way, it is a symptom!!

AFM - I'm sure I O'd yesterday and we've bd'd quite a lot (when oh hasnt been tired from work) but I've still got that feeling that its not gonna happen -.- oh's auntie was telling me not to 'dwell' on my mc yesterday! Telling me getting a tattoo in memory will be the worst thing ever, the thing that annoys me is only oh's mum knew about the tattoo idea & she pulled a face when she found out so she's obviously been round there saying how stupid we are.. Why don't people understand that I actually loved my baby & I want to remember! Grr.. Rant over :(


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Oh amy i hope u caught the egg..stay positive!! :)

And a tattoo for memory is so cute..some people dont understand how important a lost baby is...because even if we never met them, they are still part of us..they were inside :( and now our wombs are empty..gosh how i felt so empty the day i lost it..because all the symptoms felt like a baby nagging and growing..but then it stopped :(.. anywho, i say do whatever u want! :) u and ur partner should be able to decide what u wana do.. Good luck hun and thankk u for the birthday wish!! :D

btw did u guys ever have sore bbs? I did with my pregnancy ..and it was a huge sign now i have in my head that i must have sore bbs to be pregnant. I'm sure of that


----------



## amytrisha

I hope I did too hun!

Exactly, our babies were an actual life it just winds me up how people don't see it. I wouldn't mind but they mc'ed themselves when they were younger they just don't bother about it cos now they've got healthy kids so the mc'ed baby has been forgotten. I can't forget my baby! I'm gonna just take your advice and do what I want ;) who cares what anybody else thinks lol! 

I did have sore bbs at the beginning but then all my symptoms went (I think that's when minimoden died :().. But since your MC your body would of changed loads so maybe your symptoms wouldn't be the same next time you get caught preg. I know on the SMEP Thread some of the ladies that got their BFPs were worried cos they didn't have the same symptoms but now most of them have had healthy babies or are very far along!


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, I know I am such a POAS girl!

So, my temp took a big dive today, I think I am out. HOWEVER, I am totally not sure how to account for it in my chart. Opinions?

Basically, I normally temp orally, and sleep with my mouth closed. I was so congested and stuffed up last night though that I slept with my mouth open the whole night. I also had less than usual blankets, as apparently I am a blanket hog, so was trying to compensate last night 

When I took my temp at usual time, it was super low at 97.48! Way below cover line. I took it 3 hours later (as I went back to sleep) and it had risen to 98.38, which seems like a huge rise for 3 hours. Soooo.... I kind of just put my temp somewhere in the middle? Which still brings it below cover line. Basically its just a weird fluke, or AF is coming early for me :(

Anyhow.... as for sore bbs during my first pregnancy I barely had any symptoms until I was a week late! And those were just forgetfulness, high sense of smell, and thats about it. 

Happy birthday!!! 25 is so not old lol, I am turning 29 this month! In about a week actually, so we have close birthdays :D I had a moment the other day where I thought I was turning 30 lol 

Amy, I am excited to follow your progress! Its almost kind of nice, as when AF gets here I will have another persons potential exciting time to follow ;) If that makes sense lol. I havent fully woken up yet!

EDIT : BLAST!!! The witch is coming for me. I have brown spotting today along with the temp dip. This makes me sad, as it means my LP is only 11 days this cycle? WTH??

Any advice ladies? Apparently I need to lengthen my LP :/


----------



## amytrisha

Tek - I know nothing about temping hun but I'm gutted the witch has made an appearance  
I've just researched about making your LP longer, it says vitamin B6 will do the trick & most doctors suggest to go to a herbalist cos they can help.
Aww yeah that deffo makes sense, I get excited for you & CBD while I'm stuck with af & you two are ready to o, we all keep each other on our toes haha! :haha:
My symptoms were sore bbs, increased cm and I could not touch cheese it made me sick!! :( I loved meat and potato pasties though LOL..
Aww am I the baby of the group then lol I'm 19!


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, we have a nice wide range then! Excellent :D

Yeah, I am pretty annoyed that my LP is so short this cycle. I will def be getting some B6 pills and starting those asap! I'm going to do some research online as well.

Have you guys heard of that whole Geritol multivitimans rumor? Apparently there is a "baby in every bottle" lol. Its just an old wives tale, but I think I am going to try those, folic acid, and B6 next cycle, and just see what effect it has. I will be sure to keep you two posted!


----------



## amytrisha

I hate taking pills :sick: but if it works for you I'm deffo gonna try it! 
Nope never heard of that but I'm gonna search about it see if there's any truth to it. I've never tried anything but bd'ing really, I should start experimenting really considering my first method isn't getting me anywhere lol!


----------



## tekkitten

Ugh, the witch came for me today, well, last night. I had something really weird happen...

I started spotting brown yesterday, and then... I passed tissue? It was about an inch or inch and a half, and deffo tissue, no red blood, or clots. It was really weird :S

I am wondering if it is maybe something that got missed during the m/c or my last period? Or a very early m/c??? I am so confused :( What do you guys think?

Part of me things something bad happened this month, but another part of me thinks, could something have really been that long already? The startings of a sac or something? Blarg, either way it wasnt nice. I went out and got blasted after that happened, then AF came in full heavy force during the night.


EDIT: Ok, I just did some research online, and apparently there can still be some tissue retained even though you are having periods/ovulating... weird!

I guess this is a good reason for having this thread! If this happens to you ladies, you will know that its normal!


----------



## mummy2o

Kitten this is true. I tried to ovulate last monday but I couldn't until my body got rid of a passive bit of tissue the size of my palm! It came and went in 12 hour rush. Now been ovulating 3 days straight. Hoping for a negative opk tomorrow


----------



## tekkitten

Yikes! That sounds super lame :S

The weird thing is that I have been ovulating, and having periods. This is my second period after M/C (not including the MC itself), and I had thought it was all out, as my hcg is 0. I guess it can linger. These things you don't know until they happen to you, hey? I'm just glad I have this thread to share, so if it happens to any of these other lovely ladies they wont be worried :) <3


----------



## amytrisha

It never happened to me but I'm glad that it didn't turn out to be bad hun! My heart literally sunk when I was reading that!!
It's definitely good having this thread I love being able to come online & share my journey with people who are sharing theirs, it's a really nice thing cos I don't really know anybody going through the same thing as me :)


----------



## xx_akl_xx

Hi, sorry to hear about your loss :( I miscarried about 2-3 weeks ago at 7 weeks and I stopped bleeding straight after however a few days ago starting brown spotting and I had such hope that I was pregnant again and had ovulated really quickly and it was implantation bleeding, however this morning the bleeding got heavier and ad is in full flow now, I'm disappointed its hard when you want to be pregnant so badly and your not but also kind of relieved that my body has recovered quickly and I can now count down to next O so I can try again and hopefully get the pos I want! .. So I would say just be patient and af should come soon and I hope you get the BFP too! Xxxx


----------



## tekkitten

Welcome akl <3

I'm sorry to hear about your loss. This is a great group of girls in this thread, we're all very supportive :)

I just started my second AF after MC, and now am into my 3rd cycle. I too am very relieved to be ovulating, my first O came about 20 days after the MC, so I was very lucky.

During the first month I so desperately wanted to conceive as well, so I understand! I am trying to be a bit more relaxed about it, but its hard. It was my first pregnancy, and I didn't realize how much I wanted it until it was gone <3


----------



## fifemum85

Sorry to hear ladies. My first AF after first miscarriage was very painful and heavy. A bit of a reminder too which I think hurts the most. My second AF wasnt quite as heavy and the cramps had settled. After 2nd miscarriage it was a little different. Medium flow with slight cramping. Hang in there hun, it will get easier and theres even light at the end of the tunnel. I have a 1 year old daughter now. Conceived 3rd time lucky :) Dont give up, it will happen for you. Just take time to yourself and heal first x


----------



## mummy2o

I did have my first AF about 4 weeks after my mc so was really surprised about the big clot. So it was really terrifying as I thought it was all over. Hopefully now though its all gone.

My first AF was just heavy. Nothing different in the time frame, just unusually heavy and just stopped whilst being pretty heavy.


----------



## xx_akl_xx

Thanks tek :)

Yeah this af is so heavy and quite painful tbh but I am trying to see the light and just think at least my body is going back to normal and I can try again in a few days this weekend I am having a Girly trip to London with my best friend so won't be able to ttc but the weekend after I will be with my fiancée and if my calculations are correct then that's the weekend I should be ovulating so fingers crossed! 
It's definitely hard to be calm ad relaxed about it when it's on your mind constantly how much you want to be pregnant :( I'm the same the pregnancy wasn't planned as I'm only 21 I was so scared if I could do it but I knew it was right then when it was gone I realised just how much this is all I want! :( nice to talk to people about it who know what I'm going through xxxx


----------



## amytrisha

Welcome to the new ladies!

AKL - I think we all feel like that just before our first af, I went through so many hpts lol I was convinced I must of been pregnant! My symptoms were back, I had spotting but the witch came full flow :dohh:
I hope your enjoy your girly trip! Keep us updated :) x

Fife - it's lovely to hear a success story, congratulations on your DD x

AFM - woken up this morning ILL, feel like I've eaten sand paper & I'm all achy :( waaaah :cry:

Wave Of Light tonight ladies xxx


----------



## CatchBabyDust

tekkitten said:


> Lol, I know I am such a POAS girl!
> 
> So, my temp took a big dive today, I think I am out. HOWEVER, I am totally not sure how to account for it in my chart. Opinions?
> 
> Basically, I normally temp orally, and sleep with my mouth closed. I was so congested and stuffed up last night though that I slept with my mouth open the whole night. I also had less than usual blankets, as apparently I am a blanket hog, so was trying to compensate last night
> 
> When I took my temp at usual time, it was super low at 97.48! Way below cover line. I took it 3 hours later (as I went back to sleep) and it had risen to 98.38, which seems like a huge rise for 3 hours. Soooo.... I kind of just put my temp somewhere in the middle? Which still brings it below cover line. Basically its just a weird fluke, or AF is coming early for me :(
> 
> Anyhow.... as for sore bbs during my first pregnancy I barely had any symptoms until I was a week late! And those were just forgetfulness, high sense of smell, and thats about it.
> 
> Happy birthday!!! 25 is so not old lol, I am turning 29 this month! In about a week actually, so we have close birthdays :D I had a moment the other day where I thought I was turning 30 lol
> 
> Amy, I am excited to follow your progress! Its almost kind of nice, as when AF gets here I will have another persons potential exciting time to follow ;) If that makes sense lol. I havent fully woken up yet!
> 
> EDIT : BLAST!!! The witch is coming for me. I have brown spotting today along with the temp dip. This makes me sad, as it means my LP is only 11 days this cycle? WTH??
> 
> Any advice ladies? Apparently I need to lengthen my LP :/


Aww :( sorry tek! Its ok! Hopefully next cycle..i think i'll be out soon as well cause i'm cramping alot and i know how different my "Cramps" were when i turned out pregnant ...

Thank u for the birthday wish hun :D and yes its so cool how we all have close birthdays! :D


----------



## CatchBabyDust

gosh guys i'm trying to catch up lool ..

Amy- Aww ur only 19!! Its so weird that i find u so youuung now that i'm 25:cry: enjoy every moment of early 20s ...

Tek- just read about the clot..im so glad it didnt turn out to be something bad.... Did u pass out clots ur first af?? maybe u didnt pass as much that u had some left...and no i dont think it was the beginning of forming a sac cause u wouldve had a positive


AFM- Waiting for af..i feel its at the door...too bad cause im still at the best part of vaction..swimming poool and beaches...ugh and i hate tampons..going back home on friday though..so maybe i just wont swim for the next couple of days :growlmad: My symptoms are :ewcm and ccm my bbs are a little sore :/ dont know what to think :S


----------



## amytrisha

CBD - Please don't tell me I make you feel old lol! 
They're some good symptoms you know! I've got my fingers crossed for you!! Enjoy the rest of your holiday :)

AFM - I'm absolutely smothered in a cold :( OH is working everyday and I feel so bad cos I can't even make his tea when he's home, he's doing everything at the moment! I hope I get better soon :( 
I lit my candle last night & put it on top of our babies blanket, we said a little prayer & left it burning til we went to bed :) was so heart wrenching seeing how many photos were put onto instagram for all those little angels up in heaven!! :(


----------



## tekkitten

Woot! Welcome back CBD  I am soooo jealous of your vacation. I would love to be somewhere with pools and sun and all that good stuff <3

Yes, I didn't pass too many clots during the first AF after the MC, so I think it was a leftover bit of tissue. Its just funny, because I would have thought that if there was tissue left over I would have not gone down to 0 hcg?

The weird thing about it was that it didnt pass with blood. I had spotting, then I wiped and there it was. No blood on it or anything, just straight up tissue! Bleck!

I'm trying a few new things this cycle, so I'm ok with not having the BFP just yet :) But it would certainly be nice to get it in the next 2 months or so, as then I would be due in summer. That would mean if I signed a contract for next school year I could just take the whole year and be on mat leave, as opposed to coming back halfway through a school year


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Amy- Ur cold could mean something really promising! :D i got a cold when i got pregnant..but yet i always tell myself not to get our hopes up..it'll be a stronger heart break...and I FORGOT about the memorial :( didnt even cross my mind.. 

Tek- I passed aloooot of tissues and clots my first period..so i'm hoping for none this time...maybe urs is not tissues of the pregnancy itself..it could be clot build up of the uterus and doesnt cause HCG level.... :/ not sure though..but i'm pretty sure its not related to the pregnancy tissue... How are the cramps this month?? I'm soo worried about getting strong cramps..

AFM- I'm due for af today! ugh.. nothing yet but so nervous about getting it in the pool loool especially if its heavy and clotty like the first af..eww that would be embarrassing but i would probably fake an injury  .. Anywho, i'll keep u posted..

Enjoy ur day ladies !


----------



## amytrisha

Tek - I would of thought you'd of still had hcg in your blood too with the clot still being there but at least it's out now! 
I passed LOADS of clots when I mc'ed, during the first 3 hours it was literally disgusting -.- 
Ooh what new stuff?!

CBD - This cold isn't the sign of anything good its hell lol! Also I hope I'm not preg cos I've been taking pain killers & Medicen like there's no tomorrow lol. Aww it's a shame you forgot :( 
As for the swimming, you should be ok hun if you use a tampon & only stay in the pool for an hour or two. It sucks the first few periods after mc cos they're unpredictable! Mine were always horrible but I've got a lot of bad luck lol! 
Anyway, who says your even gonna get af this month? Fx'd! 

AFM I'm sure I'm getting worse & worse each day!!!!!


----------



## tekkitten

Whats bizarre is it wasnt even really a clot? It was straight up tissue! Like, grey and pink with no blood :S

And no cramps at all! Which is weird for me, because I usually have really bad cramps. Maybe its bc the mc ones were so freaking horrible that my pain threshold has gone up?

Nothing else has come out, so hopefully that was it :) Almost on to the waiting to O part of my cycle again, woot!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

tek-ohh greyy! my first af I did have a grey clot with NO blood on..but i wasnt totally freaking out cause right after my mc i went for an ultrasound and dr confirmed that there were zero retained tissues left...but i guess its normal..i never had those either..i guess our bodies have changed..

AFM- No af yet..cramping really bad though..bbs not sore anymore..so definitely pms..I'm thinking the vacation messed up my cycle with all the bad eating habits  ..anywho, i will be heading home 2mrw.. :) hoping for af to show itself if i'm not pregnant..which i believe im not cause my odds were really looow as i told u..hubby was sick and all...i was gona test but pharmacies around here are all closed. they close early....plus i'm only 1-2 days late... so not much :/ i'll update :D

Have a great day xox


----------



## amytrisha

What's going on with my body! Full of this disgusting cold still, having bad aches in my lower back (could be from the amount of bed rest lol) and now I'm getting lots of ccm!! Lots!! 
:( hate my body, as if I don't feel poorly enough! Idk if these are good signs or my body is giving up on me..

Have a safe journey home CBD, test & let us know ASAP! X


----------



## tekkitten

Awe Amy, our bodies do some strange things :/ I think it might just be normal growing pains or something. I hope you feel better soon <3 Take lots of vitamins! Lots of water etc


----------



## amytrisha

Damn right they do! -.- I think it may be sciatica in my back, I've been having it on and off for a while but it's just 'there' constantly atm but it can be brought on through doing nothing which I've been doing a lot of nothing recently LOL. 
Thank you, I hope I feel better soon too lol!

You getting ready to BD like crazy this month Tek?


----------



## tekkitten

Yep, provided DB stops being a poopy head


----------



## amytrisha

Lol! Tut, tut surely he wouldn't turn you down he's male!! Then again males can be very awkward :haha:


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, its more me having a hard time finding him sexy when he is being a dum dum :) Its ok though, he seems to have finally come to his senses (ugh, this is all crap stemming from his stupid "friend" making that comment still!), and we are off to a good start!


----------



## amytrisha

Oh dear, still? Why can't men just realise that we're right all the time? :haha: 
Glad you sorted things! 

AFM - I HATE TWW! :( -.-


----------



## CatchBabyDust

hey ladies hows everything going?

Amy- hows ur tww?

Tek- hope ur af has settled and ur bding already ;)

AFM- i got home saturday dawn..worst flight ever!! I even cried on the plane..yikes lol... Af is now 4 days late...definitely testing today or tomorrow cause i want it to be in the AM better..right? i wana be pregnant so much yet i'm so nervousssssss! I knowi'll be worried 24/7...anywho..i'll try to update asap though my internet is all over the place..just got it working yesterday.. hope to hear from u guys soon:D


----------



## amytrisha

OMG CBD! Test test test! My tww is long and boring but that's enough about me TEST lol!
Good luck :flow:


----------



## tekkitten

TEST!!! Maybe we will have the first bfp of the thread :D How fab would that be!

And yes, we have commenced the bding :D A little slow to start, but its happening  Going to start the opks today, woot!


----------



## amytrisha

I don't think I'm gonna get my bfp this month. Just a feeling! 

CBD where are you with that test result?! 

Tek - you had a good few days?


----------



## tekkitten

Yes CBD, tell us 

Ive had a good few days, very busy though! Coming into my fertile time soon ;) Lol, our town is doing an Oktoberfest thing on Saturday, maybe that can me my magic night  Haha, we ordered costumes and everything! Should be fun :D


----------



## amytrisha

Maybe she's celebrating? I hope so! 
That sounds like fun, what are you dressing up as?

AFM- I've realised I NEED my bfp before Christmas, otherwise af will arrive Christmas Day :haha: and that'd just be crappy!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

GIRLSSSSSSSS!! Been urging to tell u!! as i told u my internet has been all over the place...Its fixed now.......anywho, I got a bfp!!! SOOO terrified though!!! Sooo nervoussss :cry: i hope this one stickssssss and livesss :cry:!!! My dr is out of town so i wont be able to get an appointment till the 1st week of november..!! I dont know how patient i'll be!... Girlsss,, praying for ur bfps this month sending baby dust ur way..:hugs::hugs::hugs: please pray for me..i cant be excited at all this time..I'm way too nervous!! I dont wana get attached:cry: i wont be able to handle another loss! 

AMY- really sending vibes ur way...i swear this cycle my odds were like really lowwwww!! I kept on telling myself NO way! I really didnt think id get pregnant but God does what he wants! He takes he gives...theres a reason for everything

Tek- Really have my hopes high for u this month..keep bding...non stop 

Omg girls i'm reallly really scared!! I need to chill!! lol..trying to forget that i'm even pregnant....as i told u dont wana get attached..:shrug: i am happy but i'm too scared to enjoy and celebrate... 

Prayers ladies..:hugs:


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Hi ladies I hope you dont mind me posting on your thread. I've been kind of stalking you all a bit since I had a mmc 10 days ago. Just wanted to say a huge congrats to catchbabydust. Im so happy to see a positive story- it makes me feel so much better about the future and ttc again. Sticky baby dust to you x


----------



## amytrisha

Johnson - The more the merrier hun :)

CBD - OMG ahhhh! I'm so happy for you! I had a feeling you had got your bfp! I understand what your saying about being scared :( just try to relax as much as possible! I really hope your bean sticks with you  this is your rainbow, eek congratulations babe!!! Anything you did different?
I definitely think I'm out though, af is due tomorrow & I'm cramping -.- I've got my positive head on for next month though so hopefully me and Tek will follow you with those bfps?! :dance:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Thankk u!! 

JohnsonGirl- So sorry for ur loss...dont give up..and stay positive.. A mc only happens when something is wrong with the baby.... i tell myself that everyday.. God wont take anything from u unless theres a neg. reason..just keep ur faith strong.,,.praying for ur bfp soon..if ur dr said its ok to try right away..try!..it really helps u move on..at least for me it did...and thankfully i got pregnant by gods blessings..:) sending u baby dust

Amy- ahh i know !! Im still trying not to think im pregnant...ugh i dont want another heart break..just praying to god that THIS IS MY RAINBOW BABY!! ...I actually didnt do anything different.. just as usual lifted my legs high for 30 mins (when we got to bd which as i told u was twice max way before ov....MUSTVE ovulated earlier than i thought) ..and i always drink my prenatal vits and green tea.. ..I cramped alot girl..trust me..cramping isnt a bad sign till u actually get af! So u update us..and im praying it doesnt show up!!

AFM-I dont know how i'll wait till my appointment :'( soo scareddd!! I cant even wipe down there without my heart dropping :( I want to make sure everything is ok..i'm actually over resting...seriously scared.. This pregnancy is way different than the other... The only common symptoms are the bloating..and frequently using the loo (as u say in england Amy ;) ) im so worried that i'm not having any morning sickness..freaks me out..last time i didnt and turned out the baby wasnt growing ..they say morning sickness is a great sign of baby growing :( ughhh i hope god gets me my rainbow safely ..


----------



## tekkitten

Oh my GOSH!!!! Awesome!!!

I am going to write more when I get home, I am just out the door.

Johnsongirl, Welcome! All these ladies are fab fab fab, and we're totally here if you have any questions <3


----------



## amytrisha

_I've just realized I got my days mixed up, AF is due today  I know that cramping can be a good sign, I cramped like hell with my first BFP but this is different it must be my AF  
Don't think too negatively, you deserve this!!! I wanna start talking prenatal vits, I was talking about them to OH just now but I have no idea where to get them from in the UK..
Do you not have a walk-in doctors you can go to in the USA or an early preg unit? Just to get a blood test to put your mind at ease a little bit (I understand you mind wont be completely at ease til that little munchkin is born!) 
LOL frequent loo using is a good sign!  Don't be worried about no M/S tonnes of ladies get no M/S but have healthy pregnancy, it's called LUCK!  < I love that smiley!!

What's your OH said? Is he overjoyed? I'm so chuffed for you! 

Tek - I agree, we're all pretty awesome aren't we  _


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Thanks for welcoming me ladies :)
Amytrisha- im in the uk and get my vitamins fromTesco- there are all sorts to choose from but as long as it has folic acid and vid D then they're fine. I deceided to keep taking mine since the mmc so im super healthy next time!!

CBD- i had absolutely horrendous ms right until i went into surgery for the mmc so dont worry if you dont have any- it doesnt mean anything really, i think its different for everyone x


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Blood tests sound about right..i might get one tomorrow and then two or three days later to see if it doubled...

Im gona have to pay extra to see an early scan.. The dr im dealing with is willing to do it for me for free..she's a family dr..thats why i wana wait... so i guess I'LL TRY and h ope i'll MANAGE to wait till next week..thats exactly a week from now..i hope....but i think i'll do the blood test thingy :) .
As for hubby, the poor thing, lol like me he cant get overjoyed but he is happy i can tell but last time he was alooot more excited..he was reading everything week by week and following up and getting excited for appointments.. Well, i hope his excitement comes back after we see a healthy baby on u/s ..hopefully ! 

Do u guys know if i should get my progesterone tested as well? I had low progesterone last pregnancy..i just dont know how frequent i should test for that.? should they double like HCGs? 

I read on this forum somewhere that..all u have to say to urself for now is.."i am pregnant and grateful" and hopefully things will turn out good instead of just freaking out all the time... I'm gona try to follow that.. *good luck to me* 

oh tek forgot to say thankk uu :) yes hun we'll chat up as soon as u can :D

btw, amy, remember one of my posts..i think i said the cramps were different from those of my pregnancy cramps..well, i guess it can feel either way lol


----------



## amytrisha

_Johnson - Ahh I live right next to tescos lol! Can you tell me what the packet looks like? I neeeed some. I've never tried taking anything to get preg/get ready to get preg.. I'm certainly up for trying it 

CBD - I'm too sure about the progesterone, but definitely bring it up with your doctor if it's on your mind, I hope you get to see the dr soon! If they book you a scan they may do it for in a few weeks just so they can see more, I think if they keep on top of your HCG results it should keep you at ease cos if they're doubling like they should be everythings on track!!
As for the cramps I couldn't tell the difference I seriously thought my af was arriving til I got my bfp.. Since my MC though my af cramps are so much different to before the MC!! They're sharper if that makes sense, before they were a dull ache.._


----------



## CatchBabyDust

I will bring it up to her..definitely!! As for the cramps, as i told u this time they were different..maybe since the mc..they were closer to af cramps that i used to get when i was a kid..ive always had painful afs maybe thats how i could tell the difference..but this was the first time i couldnt tell the difference..but last time..similar to af yet VERY different lol i dont know how to explain.. 

Omg, i just realized this is the first day i ever think and talk this much about my pregnancy..im telling u i tried to keep it of my head till i see my dr..and it worked lol because today is a huge proof that i feel pregnant ..im even starting to "feel" symptoms or maybe imagine them..


----------



## JohnsonGirl

I have been taking Seven Seas 'Pregnancy'. Its in a light purple box with a pregnant lady's belly on the front! It can be taken pre and during pregnancy. I chose that one because it had all the right things and has been on offer for ages- 3 boxes for the price of 2!!! Im sure lots of the others are good too but they can be expensive so I like the special offer!

Its so funny hearing all the anti-natal care you guys get over there- blood tests and early scans. We dont get any of that in the uk- just a nurse appt and a 12 weeks scan- its very frustrating!!! I hear lots of talk on here about blood tests and scans after D&C too but I just got discharged from hospital with antibiotics and no follow up care. Im fine though but it would be good to track my hcg levels properly rather than relying on hpts.
......ok, rant over lol :winkwink:


----------



## amytrisha

_Johnson - We do get that in the UK!! I had brown spotting, rung the local hospitals Early Pregnancy Unit & they told me to come in the next day for a scan to ease my mind, I went in found out baby had stopped growing 3 weeks ago, I was sent home to wait & then got rushed back into hosp that night with extremely heavy bleeding (too much bleeding).. I was in hospital for about 8 hours on a drip, then they checked my cervix had closed & booked me in for a scan for a week later.. Also a lot of people I know that having MC'ed in the UK & have gotten pregnant afterwards asked their docs for an early scan to make sure everythings ok & for blood tests and they've been allowed them.. I think some doctors are just horrible though & deny people! 

CBD - I definitely feel as though my body has 'grown up' since the MC, as I've said before because of the way I can now feel ov pains & af pains & get cm (not good changes lol) but I can definitely understand my body more now.. 
Yay for symptoms!  Your stuck with us now til we get our BFPs you know!! Then we can all be bump buddies _


----------



## tekkitten

Haha I agree :D I think its just fabulous. 

I was quite frustrated last month with getting AF after only 11 day luteal phase, but your BFP gives me hope :D I am trying to keep really positive this month. I am just going to keep taking my B50s (new method this cycle!) and BDing and see what happens. For some reason I just have this feeling... if I play my cards right, its my time. But who knows? I could just be feeling positive because of CBDs BFP ;)

The healthcare here isn't much better either. I am in a small town, and there is a Maternity clinic that is only open on Wednesdays, and it has 7 rotating doctors. You don't know which if the 7 will even be delivering your baby, it is whichever one is on call :/ Lol, lame system. I had some lame issues with getting a scan scheduled as well, and it wasnt until I came in with spotting at 13 weeks that they moved my scan up, which I wasnt due to have until I was 17 weeks! How lame is that??

Anyhow, I hope you ladies all had a great day :D Mine was stressful, but I am having a very large glass of wine while I still can ;) No drinking during the 2ww anymore for me!


----------



## amytrisha

tekkitten said:


> For some reason I just have this feeling... if I play my cards right, its my time. But who knows? I could just be feeling positive because of CBDs BFP ;)

_I have the same feeling!! I hope we're right!

Our healthcare isn't too bad to be honest well not from my experience, I got my scans pretty much the day I got worried & I had aftercare too. I must admit though a big problem over here is the nurses/doctors attitudes! When you go in for a MC they treat you as though you've got a cold & your over reacting 


AFM - Still waiting upon AF, got some watery CM which generally happens just before AF so hurry up you b****  just wanna get it over & done with, bring on next cycle _


----------



## JohnsonGirl

When I had my 12 week scan and the tech told me the baby hadn't developed past 8 weeks she was really really nice but then the doctors were just so clinical about the whole thing- just really matter of fact and it made me feel worse- like i was just one on a long list! Other than that i've had good care- i suppose we're lucky having the nhs and not worrying about insurance and things.

How are you feeling CBD?
Amy- any sign of the witch? I've got my fingers crossed for you.

AFM: Im still bleeding a bit but generally feel good. DH is back from working away for the week tonight so im looking forward to seeing him.:hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

JohnsonGirl said:


> When I had my 12 week scan and the tech told me the baby hadn't developed past 8 weeks she was really really nice but then the doctors were just so clinical about the whole thing- just really matter of fact and it made me feel worse- like i was just one on a long list! Other than that i've had good care- i suppose we're lucky having the nhs and not worrying about insurance and things.

_I definitely feel lucky not having to get insurance ect.. I've heard so many women on here who have panicked cos they can't afford insurance, can't get hold of a doctor ect all from the USA, I'm rubbish at anything to do with money so if I lived over there I probably wouldn't have health care unless my OH sorted it out 

Have a lovely evening with your OH _


*Well I'm having plenty of cramps, just waiting now.. I've had a flick back through my diary & realised that Augusts AF arrived 25th, Septembers 26th so maybe Octobers will be 27th which is tomorrow? .. 

Why does 'CD1' change by one day every month? Starting to see a pattern 
*


----------



## carlywarly

I didn't get AF for nearly 4 months after my mmc in May. Finally got AF 17th Sep and my cycles have changed somewhat!

Cycle before BFP:
cd 1 Heavy
cd 2 Heavy
cd 3 Medium
cd 4 Light

+OPK cd 14+15 (ov cd 16)
BFP 9DPO

1st cycle after mc
cd 1 Light
cd 2 Heavy
cd 3 Heavy
cd 4 Heavy
cd 5 Medium
cd 6 Light

+OPK cd 18+19 (ov cd 19)
LP 12 days

2nd cycle
cd 1 Medium
cd 2 Heavy
cd 3 Heavy
cd 4 Medim
cd 5 Light
cd 6 Spotting

+OPK cd 18+19


----------



## JohnsonGirl

Oh dear carly- i hope my AF comes a bit sooner than 4 months. The wait is already killing me- its like the dreaded TWW but longer! Glad you are cycling again now though x:thumbup:


----------



## carlywarly

JohnsonGirl said:


> Oh dear carly- i hope my AF comes a bit sooner than 4 months. The wait is already killing me- its like the dreaded TWW but longer! Glad you are cycling again now though x:thumbup:

I hope you get AF soon hun...how long have you been waiting so far? I do believe 4 months is pretty unheard of...and there was no actual medical reason my body took so long for me...blood tests all came back normal :shrug:

Anyway, thank you - I am glad I am cycling again too lol - I have hope again :flower:

Good luck!! :)


----------



## JohnsonGirl

carlywarly said:


> JohnsonGirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear carly- i hope my AF comes a bit sooner than 4 months. The wait is already killing me- its like the dreaded TWW but longer! Glad you are cycling again now though x:thumbup:
> 
> I hope you get AF soon hun...how long have you been waiting so far? I do believe 4 months is pretty unheard of...and there was no actual medical reason my body took so long for me...blood tests all came back normal :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, thank you - I am glad I am cycling again too lol - I have hope again :flower:
> 
> Good luck!! :)Click to expand...

Its only 8 days since my D&C so Im still really early in the wait....im just super impatient! Hoping for a typical 4 week wait then i can get back in the game!!


----------



## carlywarly

JohnsonGirl said:


> carlywarly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JohnsonGirl said:
> 
> 
> Oh dear carly- i hope my AF comes a bit sooner than 4 months. The wait is already killing me- its like the dreaded TWW but longer! Glad you are cycling again now though x:thumbup:
> 
> I hope you get AF soon hun...how long have you been waiting so far? I do believe 4 months is pretty unheard of...and there was no actual medical reason my body took so long for me...blood tests all came back normal :shrug:
> 
> Anyway, thank you - I am glad I am cycling again too lol - I have hope again :flower:
> 
> Good luck!! :)Click to expand...
> 
> Its only 8 days since my D&C so Im still really early in the wait....im just super impatient! Hoping for a typical 4 week wait then i can get back in the game!!Click to expand...

Awh well everyone is different :) I am sure you wont have to wait long (certainly not 4 months!!) lol! Good luck x


----------



## amytrisha

_Carly - :O 4 months is ages! My af came pretty much 4-5 weeks after my MMC in April. I don't think I would of been able to wait 4 months!
Welcome to the thread by the way _


----------



## carlywarly

amytrisha said:


> _Carly - :O 4 months is ages! My af came pretty much 4-5 weeks after my MMC in April. I don't think I would of been able to wait 4 months!
> Welcome to the thread by the way _

Thanks hun :) I know - it was torture towards the end :/

Good luck :) Sorry about your loss :(


----------



## amytrisha

carlywarly said:


> Thanks hun :) I know - it was torture towards the end :/
> 
> Good luck :)

_It definitely sounds like it  I'm glad you've started getting your AF now though! Good luck to you too  & I'm sorry for your loss too. We lost our LOs at around about the same time didn't we!_


----------



## carlywarly

amytrisha said:


> carlywarly said:
> 
> 
> Thanks hun :) I know - it was torture towards the end :/
> 
> Good luck :)
> 
> _It definitely sounds like it  I'm glad you've started getting your AF now though! Good luck to you too  & I'm sorry for your loss too. We lost our LOs at around about the same time didn't we!_Click to expand...

Thank you and you lost your LO the month before me :cry:
We will get there though...this time we will hold our rainbows in our arms after a perfect pregnancy :) :hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

carlywarly said:


> Thank you and you lost your LO the month before me :cry:
> We will get there though...this time we will hold our rainbows in our arms after a perfect pregnancy :) :hugs:

_I haven't really spoken to anybody who lost the LO close to the time of me, most ladies I've spoken to on here have lost their LOs recently. We also joined up within a month of each other 
Personal questions but do you still speak about your loss a lot? I'm quite open about my MC and me and OH talk about our baby all the time but recently I was told it's been ages now and I'm 'clinging on' and that I'll forget about it once I'm pregnant again  starting to doubt myself on whether it's ok to still talk/remember it as in my eyes it was an actual baby  PM me if you like? x_


----------



## carlywarly

amytrisha said:


> carlywarly said:
> 
> 
> Thank you and you lost your LO the month before me :cry:
> We will get there though...this time we will hold our rainbows in our arms after a perfect pregnancy :) :hugs:
> 
> _I haven't really spoken to anybody who lost the LO close to the time of me, most ladies I've spoken to on here have lost their LOs recently. We also joined up within a month of each other
> Personal questions but do you still speak about your loss a lot? I'm quite open about my MC and me and OH talk about our baby all the time but recently I was told it's been ages now and I'm 'clinging on' and that I'll forget about it once I'm pregnant again  starting to doubt myself on whether it's ok to still talk/remember it as in my eyes it was an actual baby  PM me if you like? x_Click to expand...

Oh my goodness!! Who would say that to you?? That's pure evil!! :(

You lost your baby...it's not like you changed your hairstyle or something...and whoever said that to you is just plain rude!! :hugs:

I don't really talk about it much...not because I feel pressured into shutting up about it...I just find I cope better this way - everyone is different though...if you cope better talking about it then that's definitely what you should do. I am open to talking about my loss though...I have no shame, or problems explaining how I feel.

We really did join within a month of each other :) Too cool!! :winkwink:

If you ever need to talk then you can message me anytime :)

We will get our BFP's soon though...not to replace our bubba's, but a rainbow would definitely be a happy ending :flower:


----------



## amytrisha

carlywarly said:


> Oh my goodness!! Who would say that to you?? That's pure evil!! :(
> 
> You lost your baby...it's not like you changed your hairstyle or something...and whoever said that to you is just plain rude!! :hugs:
> 
> I don't really talk about it much...not because I feel pressured into shutting up about it...I just find I cope better this way - everyone is different though...if you cope better talking about it then that's definitely what you should do. I am open to talking about my loss though...I have no shame, or problems explaining how I feel.
> 
> We really did join within a month of each other :) Too cool!! :winkwink:
> 
> If you ever need to talk then you can message me anytime :)
> 
> We will get our BFP's soon though...not to replace our bubba's, but a rainbow would definitely be a happy ending :flower:

_What can I say? My OHs family are completely idiots!  Funny thing is they all claim to 'know how I feel'.. 
I'm not really phased by what they said, I was just wondering if I WAS actually clinging on or if a lot of people do the same. MC is such a 'taboo' subject, it's so irritating.

Aw, thank you, you too!

I hope so too, *there's always a rainbow after rain*! Lets hope our rainbows turn up soon! We've just had our first  of the thread so I think we're all pretty hyped up  bring on next cycle!_


----------



## carlywarly

amytrisha said:


> carlywarly said:
> 
> 
> Oh my goodness!! Who would say that to you?? That's pure evil!! :(
> 
> You lost your baby...it's not like you changed your hairstyle or something...and whoever said that to you is just plain rude!! :hugs:
> 
> I don't really talk about it much...not because I feel pressured into shutting up about it...I just find I cope better this way - everyone is different though...if you cope better talking about it then that's definitely what you should do. I am open to talking about my loss though...I have no shame, or problems explaining how I feel.
> 
> We really did join within a month of each other :) Too cool!! :winkwink:
> 
> If you ever need to talk then you can message me anytime :)
> 
> We will get our BFP's soon though...not to replace our bubba's, but a rainbow would definitely be a happy ending :flower:
> 
> _What can I say? My OHs family are completely idiots!  Funny thing is they all claim to 'know how I feel'..
> I'm not really phased by what they said, I was just wondering if I WAS actually clinging on or if a lot of people do the same. MC is such a 'taboo' subject, it's so irritating.
> 
> Aw, thank you, you too!
> 
> I hope so too, *there's always a rainbow after rain*! Lets hope our rainbows turn up soon! We've just had our first  of the thread so I think we're all pretty hyped up  bring on next cycle!_Click to expand...


They really are idiots....sorry!! lol

YAY!! May the BFP's continue :)

Good luck to you - and everyone else xx


----------



## emoleSW

Making my first ever post on BnB because I find myself in the same place as you all. Had my second natural MC at 5 weeks on October 13th and now am waiting for AF to arrive. My Dr. said to wait one normal cycle - last time it took 6 weeks and it felt like SO long to wait. I'm hoping that it will be shorter this time, but each day feels like I'm just inching closer.

I'm happy to find you all here sharing the experience and hope we can share happy successes too!


----------



## JohnsonGirl

emoleSW said:


> Making my first ever post on BnB because I find myself in the same place as you all. Had my second natural MC at 5 weeks on October 13th and now am waiting for AF to arrive. My Dr. said to wait one normal cycle - last time it took 6 weeks and it felt like SO long to wait. I'm hoping that it will be shorter this time, but each day feels like I'm just inching closer.
> 
> I'm happy to find you all here sharing the experience and hope we can share happy successes too!

Hi and welcome!
So sorry for your losses. We are all in the same boat here. i've just joined this thread and the girls are fab- its a great place to chat while waiting for our crazy cycles to get going!
Im impatiently waiting for my af after mmc 10 days ago.
Keep us posted on how you're getting on.

Amy- are you planning to test or just wait to see if af arrives?


----------



## amytrisha

_Emole - Welcome! :wave: I'm sorry you've had to go through this twice  .. I hope your AF arrives soon so you can start ttc again! As Johnson said this is a good place to chat, we're all in different parts of our journeys so it's interesting to watch each other!! 

Johnson - I know that AF is gonna arrive! I'm just waiting for it haha, think tomorrow may be the day but if it's not I'll test. I'm almost certain it will though . _


----------



## tekkitten

Just popping in to say hi Ladies <3 And big welcome to the new ones :D

How is everyone doing? Where are you guys in your cycles? I feel like I am playing catch up here lol, as the thread exploded during my one day off of BnB :lol:


----------



## amytrisha

It did kinda explode didnt it :haha:
I'm waiting for af, was certain it'd arrive today & it hasn't.. Gonna see if bd'ing sets it off and if not ill test Monday, I really have no doubt in my mind that af is gonna come though!! 

Where's CBD how's everything going?


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Welcome to the new ladies! And really sorry for ur losses ..

Tek- Welcome back girl..how are u doing? r u in ur tww yet? 

Amy- I'm doing fine thankfully..trying to take it day by day..still nervous! Cant wait for my appointment to come..it'll be next monday ..so thats 10 days from now! Hopefully everything will turn out great...! I panic everytime i feel "wet" downthere.. (No tmi between us we're sisters ;P).. I worry it would be brown or something ..it freaks me out..even in public i just wana pull my pants down and check!! Its a crazy feeling! ..I hope this IS my rainbow baby...Hubby and i arent taking anything for granteed ..so we really never talk about the pregnancy! Yesterday we talked a bit..and then he was like "no dont excite me about it...lets wait and see..lets not talk about it" .. i agree with him..we were both crushed last time...so i'm still in that phase where i'm grateful but rather stay in denial till i make sure everything is ok... I'm having also scare moments of it turning out "ectopic" or "blighted ovum" or the baby stops at 6 weeks like last time :( and i keep praying to god that none of these ever happen! Long story short, as i said, day by day mate...day by day.. :)

I'm praying for u girls..really ..everytime i see ur posts i pray u get ur bfps this cycle! I want us to be the triple bumps ;) whatever that means.. and hoping we have happy pregnancies this time!! xox


----------



## tekkitten

Lol, your so sweet! :flower:

That would be lovely. And I totally know what you mean, even if I get a bfp I am going to be scared crapless! I still want it though 

Not in the tww yet, but am mere days from Oing!


----------



## amytrisha

_*CBD* - Thought you'd ran off & left us then!! The 3 bumps sounds brill!  Hopefully me and *Tek* will get our BFPs soon, we need to go through us together haha!  
Aww, I feel bad saying it but I don't blame either of you for 'keeping your distance' I'm gonna do the same when I get my BFP, either way it'll hurt if it happens but if your kinda keeping the fact that it could in your head it might soften the blow? That's the way I see it. I'm deffo keeping mine a secret til I start showing majorly!
Ooh 10 days til your appt! Keep yourself occupied so they fly by  I've got a feeling everything will be good, I knew it'd be your month! I can't wait til we all get to discuss baby names & nurserys with each other _


----------



## CatchBabyDust

oh Amy I would never leave u guys!!! Ever!! Because we've been there for each other..i swear i feel like if i didnt make friends like u i dont know if i was gona be strong enough to even ttc again... I am grateful to have met u both...And yes me and hubby are keeping in our heads that this is not for granted because it might make it less hard if something bad ever happens! I pray to god it all stays well! and yes i remember u telling me that its my month and i was in denial..as usual i keep my head clear so i dont get overexcited lol.. As a matter of fact, i also have good feelings for u! How long is ur cycle? why dont u just test? omg us librans! haha..so patient with important things..and the less important we are never patient hehe..


----------



## amytrisha

_Aww hun! 
I'm not testing cos I know AF is gonna come! I'm just impatiently waiting for it and patiently not testing  I'll buy some tomorrow if she doesn't turn up! I hope she does tbh, I've not had the healthiest month and wanted to do a total detox next cycle!
At your appt will you get a scan? Or will they just book you a scan date?

Oh dear me & OH have just spent the majority of this weeks wage on a new games console  he's older than me, yet he's just as childish! We're never gonna grow up LOL._


----------



## tekkitten

Ahhh, i hear you on the detox!

I am not doing a great job though  But I am going to start completely cutting out bad things after O every month now. Keep er safe, ya know?

I'm excited for your apt CBD. I think I know how you feel, cause I think I will feel the same way when I get a bfp.

Tbh, when I do, I am not even telling Loch. You guys will know, but I am not telling anyone in real life right away. So many people knew about the first one that it just makes things awkward. I would rather people know on here, that understand and have been through what we have been through, and therefore can understand and be supportive if something else happen.

Yes, very apprehensive situation for us isn't it! But I am praying for you and hoping its a nice sticky one <3


----------



## tekkitten

And OMG "us librans", are you both Libras?? I am too!! If you guys are both Libras that is just toooooo weird! And awesome! :lol:


----------



## amytrisha

_I'm gonna feel so bad if I do get my BFP this month I've been naughty haha! But I suppose if I was pregnant the most I'd be is 3-4 weeks.. Last time my LO died at 5 weeks but I didn't MC til 8, at 5 weeks is when their heart starts forming so I always wonder if something happened to its heart? Like not enough oxygen or something.

All 3 of us are libras!!! _


----------



## tekkitten

OMG!

We just had a 7.7 earthquake under 200km from here, and got a tsunami warning! we're right on the coast, and it was on the other side of an island near us. We almost had to flee up the mountain, it was crazy :D Things are ok though, however, every time I drink out of my Oktoberfest mug I will be reminded of it ;)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

TEK!! Omg thats scary about the earthquake!!! I get so scared of these things and living by the coast! I'm glad ur alright!! Scaryy.. and yes the 3 of us are libras!! IT IS so weird!!! but awesome! haha.. I agree with u about not telling people..but i think im gona tell my mom eventhough she's a gossip bless her heart...haha i'm gona make her promise first..i need her to help me around the house also come with me to first appointment for support..my hubby will not be able to handle it..

Amy- dont get me started on how my month was! I was on vacation and did everything wrong!! Everything!! I'm so scared... i even went on that 5D cinema thing and it was a roller coaster and i was being shook lol like crazy!! and i went on it TWICE! Also , i did a bunch of diving into the swimming pool..omg looking back..im more worried now!! About my first appointment..i will get a scan hopefully! The dr actually told me i could come in at 7 weeks..which is next week..by that point she'll be able to see more ..

:/ im soo nervous ..i will definitely come have a chat with u before the appointment for support ..!


----------



## amytrisha

_*Tek* - :O That's scary! I'm so glad I live in the UK, I've never experienced an earthquake! I'm scared of thunder and lightening when I'm on my own so imagine me in an earthquake  bless . Glad your ok!!!

*CBD* - Ah don't be worried! I'm your sure bean is mega sticky & it'll be fine  sorry if I worried you! Ahhh you'll most probably be able to see babys heart beat at 7 weeks! I know your not getting too excited for it but I'll get excited for you instead lol  We'll give you all the support you need hun, us 3 libras gotta stick together 

*AFM* - Still no AF.. I have had a lot more AF pains today though, hm! OH is telling me to just wait, he thinks my AF is gonna come too but I think he's given up all hope of a BFP anyway to be honest he just doesn't think it's gonna happen, it took us 9 months to get my BFP with minimoden, and now it's been 7 months since the MC.. My due date is in 10 days _


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Amy- Test test test! R u late for af now?? Just test..hopefully this is ur month before "the would've been date!" ..tesstt i have a good feeling xox

Tek- I hope u're alright.. I heard on the news that there are warnings about a tsunami in coasts in the US..Stay safe hun!

AFM- Went out today to my in laws, she had a bbq party hehe.. we enjoyed it but its so hard keeping the pregnancy secret! Speaking of secrets, I secretly know that my hubby's Cousin's WIFE lol (sorry for the confusion) is also pregnant...man is she hiding it well! They havent told anyone but her hubby told mine in secret ;) .. plus he's been telling him that as soon as they get married they'll ttc..and they got married in september..so i guess he knocked her up then.. Meaning we got pregnant around the same time.. Its interesting cause i wana see when she'll start telling people lol.. Maybe she'll tell early cause its her first pregnancy and we all know the excitement of rushing and telling people.. Learnt my lesson! Plus update me both of u...Tek about the tsunami..and Amy about the testing!! Test test test! Praying for uuuu


----------



## tekkitten

CBD - It is all good here :D Just ripples. We were right in danger zone, but we have several islands kind of guarding our harbour, so that was good! Made for an interesting evening though. We didn't feel it because we were in a hall with a lot of people... someone pulling out their chair could have felt like an earthquake. I kind of wish I had felt it!

Amy - I totally want you to test  I think its because I am totally in opposite land from you (on cd15 right now), so I want to get excited vicariously through you ;) I don't know what it is, but testing for pregnancy is so fun!


----------



## amytrisha

_Well I tested and got a  .. Had serve tummy ache earlier it was absolutely killing me made me feel so sick too don't know what's wrong with me but AF still hasn't shown up and cramping is still on & off, I'm kinda getting worried.. Hoping AF comes in the morning instead, we've bd'ed and still nothing! Grrrr.. _


----------



## carlywarly

amytrisha said:


> _Well I tested and got a  .. Had serve tummy ache earlier it was absolutely killing me made me feel so sick too don't know what's wrong with me but AF still hasn't shown up and cramping is still on & off, I'm kinda getting worried.. Hoping AF comes in the morning instead, we've bd'ed and still nothing! Grrrr.. _

Awh hun I'm sorry...hope you get one or the other soon...limbo is the worst!! :( Hope you don't suffer anymore pain either :flower:


----------



## tekkitten

Lame! Maybe your sick, or stressed, and its delaying it? :S


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Aww sorry dear! Damn af.. I did something last month and told tek about..i dont know if u read it...try warm water , one tea spoon of cinnamon and one table spoon of honey..mix it up very well and drink the whole thing up! Its so yummy!... Drink it twice a day till it comes..and relax ...have a warm bath too.. Hope u get ur bfp soon! Get ready for ur next cycle..sending lots of babydust ur way


----------



## amytrisha

_Carly - I don't really want my BFP this month hun! I'm aiming for next month  & thank you! 

Tek - I had one day of stress this cycle, like reaaally stressed but could one day really affect it?

CBD - What does the drink do? I can't get ready for my next cycle without my AF  I feel like paddying LOL!!  _


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Dr gave me this home remedy..she said it helps the uterus shed faster if there is an impending af that wont just go down.. It always works for me after a day or two..but since ur waiting anyways, u might as well enjoy a warm drink. It must be powdered natural cinnamon and not a Tea bag one...its really addictive lol..well i really like it..hope u do too..


----------



## tekkitten

I guess it depends how bad the stress was! Sometimes even if you dont feel stressed out anymore your body still behaves like it is.

Oh, guess what? Remember Lochs "friend" that made the rude comment? He tried to apologize finally (a month later... too late!) and he started with "so apparently I owe you an apology...." What a jerk! I told him I didn't want to do that right then, as I was sitting with Loch. Its not a 3 way conversation, and he came up while I was having a beer and appy with my man. Ugh.


----------



## amytrisha

_*PHEW!*
Ladies AF arrived about 20 minutes ago lol! Thank God! Sorry if it seemed as though I was over reacting I read online that if your cycle changes from what your used to you should contact a doctor lol, good job I didn't  bring on November eh!

*CBD* - You had any extra symptoms recently?

*Tek* - You'd think he would of asked you to come to one side for a chat or something instead of interrupting you & doing it infront of an audience :S men just don't think at all do they!  Hope you had a nice night with Loch though?_


----------



## tekkitten

Oh yes, lovely night lol. Things are good with him and I, and thats all that really matters. I could care less about his less than stellar friend. 

Yukky monday! Hope you girls have a good day :)

I started my morning by putting salt instead of sugar into my coffee... not nice. Not nice at all.


----------



## amytrisha

tekkitten said:


> I started my morning by putting salt instead of sugar into my coffee... not nice. Not nice at all.

_This definitely just brightened up my yukky Monday haha!

My OH is working til 6 today  he usually finishes at 2 so he's normally home by now!! I'm just gonna play on the playstation til he gets back _


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Tek- sorry to hear about ur interrupted night! That is awfully rude... I mean it could've waited.. hope u had a great night after that though.. 
LOL at the SALT hahaha ewww! I can imagine how yucky..man i'm craving coffee so much!! Is starbucks Decaf caramel machiatto ok? i would like to think so! Cause it sounds really good to me right now..but do u find urself sometimes not trusting if its decaf or not..haha i dont trust easy..

Amy- Thank god! I didnt want u to wait so long..i'm really looking forward for ur cycle! Sending lots of baby dust ur way :D

AFM- Trying to take it easy..I feel disgusting today cause i got up and cooked ever since we got back from our vacation..i know weird..but we've been eating either at my in laws, my parents or out for the past week..and so i decided to cook today.. Getting what seems like aversions (onions and roasted meat)! I cant stand the smell... as for my symptoms..bloated, mini waves of nausea, body aches..and my stomach is really tender..this didnt happen last time..trying not to search into it...also, (SORRY) i'm pretty constipated..i cant "go" at all..and if i do go, its not very comfortable..However, the more symptoms the merrier...u know , somehow, it makes me feel my body is working hard for the pregnancy...


----------



## amytrisha

_*CBD* - I didn't wanna wait that long either!!  At least it's here now . Your scan is this week right? Your symptoms seem to be coming along nicely!! 

*Tek* - Every thing ok where you are? It's all over the news in the UK about the hurricane!!

*AFM* - Arrgh I'm soooo crampy  I can't really complain though cos I've been wanting AF to arrive  I'm so stressy too! Had a complete fit yesterday at Bri, he didn't know what to do with himself bless him I ended up in tears cos I didn't want to make tea _


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Yes tek! Let us know how u doing! My cousin is in halifax..he said they had warnings about electricity being cut off..and also they told him to pack himself some food ..he's in college..so hope he does ok by himself..this is his first year there.

Amy- im sorry about ur pms.. we basically pms all our lives believe me..my hubby doesnt call it pms anymore..he calls them 24/7 fits..but he handles them alright.. they should know its difficult being a lady..

AFM- My scan is next monday..still far :( did some blood tests today..my dr asked for them. taxoplasmosis rubella and other stuff.. i'm so nervous about the results..she said those are not necessary but just incase ..also been crampy today..so worried..and im also sore down there..and woke up with really bad hip pains..both sides! I just keep hoping its not a bad thing but rather a good sign.. Its so worrying..but id rather be paranoid for 9 months than have another loss :'( but i hope my scan will show everything to be perfect!


----------



## amytrisha

_Ahh Monday is ages away hun! It's even worse cos we're all libras and we're all do damn impatient . I hope it's nothing bad & it's all just your LO snuggling into your tummy even more! When will you get the results of your bloods back? Are they gonna tell you your HCG result? 
Haha yeah definitely 24/7 PMS! My OH is getting used to it but he gets a bit shocked sometimes cos I can just be sat eating tea then I'll just throw it onto the table and start screaming & ranting about what someone said to me last week LOL!! _


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Funny thing is , she didnt ask for my hCG...it was all just random bacteria/infection tests..that could be the reason for my last mc..she said its unlikely ..but just incase to avoid another if that was the reason...

LOL! U seem to pms pretty hard! haha poor guys..ofcourse they have to get used to it..


----------



## jabish

cycle day 12 anyone with me..i usually don't o till cd 21


----------



## amytrisha

_*CBD* - They'll probably just check your HCG anyway, I can't see why they wouldn't! I know haha bless putting up with it is the least they can do, men have got it easy!!!

*Jabish* - We're all at different parts in our cycles  we just like watching each other progress.. I'm CD2 today._


----------



## tekkitten

Hey girls!

I am on the other coast, so no hurricane for me! Rather then that, we are having earthquakes about 150-200 k from where I live. It triggered a tsunami warning, which turned out ok for us as we have a lot of islands to break up the waves. But yes, each coast is having its own natural disaster, the east far more than the west.

Jabish - I am on cd17, so a few days ahead of you. I am hoping that I Od today, as I dtd last night, and the previous morning. Just hope my timing was ok! I get the feeling tonight is not going to happen, although you never know!


----------



## tekkitten

Hows it going ladies??

I think I Od yesterday :D If I did, it means I managed to bd O-2, O-1, and O day itself. Totally unusual for me! I just hope my temps stay up over the next 2 days ;)


----------



## amytrisha

_*Hey Tek* 
I'm glad things are getting a bit better over there, or so I hear!? Yaaay, sounds like you got in some good bd'ing  you need to do it tonight & tomorrow too!!! Good luck!

Nothing really to update with me, AF is still here lol! Hoping this AF will be a short one _


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Tek- first glad ur ok! Second great bdings! Hope u catch it this time girl ! 

Afm- I had a scare today! Just got back from the er! I had intolerable pain on my left side! Very painful! We did an emergency us to see where the sac is and if it was ectopic! Thankfully it isnt! God is kind! I prayed so hard! I tried not to panic! I am only 5w4d though so only saw yolk sac..hopefully next us things will progress and I'll see the baby!! By gods will! As for the pain, turns out I still have my follicular cyst on the left ovary! Weird cuz remember I told u dr said it was gone? Well is this another one? It's pretty large I'm worries! And theres another cycst coprus something ..this one is ok comes with pregnancy .. Praying everything goes well this pregnancy! I'm getting attached ! 

Have a nice day ladies and need prayers the other cyst ain't harmful cuz dr said needs follow up!


----------



## tekkitten

Yikes! that does not sound pleasant at all girly <3 I hope it all turns out ok. I am glad it wasnt an ectopic!


----------



## amytrisha

_*CBD* - I'm soo glad it wasn't an eptopic! Maybe the dr missed it the 2nd time round or maybe it did grow back, I hope it doesn't cause any problems though!!! I'm looking forward to seeing what you can see on your scan next week, I hope you can see baby!! I'm glad everything seems to be measuring up ok 

*Tek* - You carried on the BDing girl?! 

*AFM* - Thinking I've only got a couple of days left of AF, cannot wait til it goes!  My due date is Wednesday & OH has just booked it off work, we're thinking of going for a meal and then depending on how I feel maybe the cinema.. Be nice to spend quality time with him though, gonna leave our phones at home & just have the day being 'us'! I'm dreading it but I'm so glad I've got such an amazing OH  x_


----------



## tekkitten

Nope, didn't get to it last night. I've read that once you see your temperature shift, its very likely too late to bd for conception. 

TMI alert, but I noticed on the day of O that I was swollen inside during sex. My guy noticed too, and so I googled, and found out that is a sign of O happening. So.... If I Od then, and the egg only lasts 24 hours, I would have been too late last night anyways. Either way, I did O, O-1, and O-2, so I feel confident :D And I had my second temp rise day today, so as long as I have one tomorrow I'll be good. FF rates the pattern as "high" so thats good too!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Tek- Im confident for u as well this cycle! so countdown to testing!!

Amy- I assume ur done with af already? Almost at the O phase!

AFM- Booking an appointment to check out this cyst on either tuesday or wednesday ..not sure... Dr said either it will burst or stay as it is or get smaller..so we have three scenarios.. So i'm hoping for the best...I will definitely update on the matter..so nervous!! I want this baby to stay and be healthy!
TMI, I'm to scared to do anything intimate with hubby..so im waiting for the actual appointment to see if the dr will give us the green light that its safe..for me last time i was pregnant, i spotted the next day after sex..but it was a mmc so some say its not from the sex we had .. but, better not risk it..! 

have a great day xox


----------



## amytrisha

_Nope I've not finish AF yet, just spotting at the mo so nearly done. Had a bit of a crappy couple of days, my cousin who is 29 weeks pregnant has just found out her baby is 4 weeks undergrown, they think her placenta or her uterus (can't remember which -.-) is tearing & they may have to deliver via emergency c-sec. She's got a scan on Thurs to see if this is definitely whats happening.. I'm so worried for her! She rung me as soon as she got outa the docs + she just broke down, I couldn't help her cos I couldn't stop crying myself!! 

*CBD* - I know a girl who had a MC, she got pregnant afterwards & didn't bd for 9 months cos she was that worried .. Doctors tend to say sex wont affect you but I'd be the same as you, better to be safe! Fx'd the cyst shrinks + goes on it's own!

*Tek* - Definitely sounds like you've got it in the bag this month! Praying for you x_


----------



## tekkitten

CBD - I dont blame you for wanting to wait on having sex. I would feel the same way I think. I'm sending you positive thoughts from over here! <3 I hope the wee one stays safe :hug:

amy - Yikes! That is a scary situation! That would be so awful to happen :( I'll keep you and her in my prayers as well. And happy that AF is coming to an end for you! What cd are you now?


And thanks ladies :) I think because my timing was good the 2ww seems sooooooo long this time around! I just want to test, but have to wait at least a week. Erg! I am 4dpo today. Nothing too significant to report on yet, except for deep down sore bbs. I looked on my previous charts, and that soreness generally starts on 8dpo, but this time it started on 3. I think maybe my body is just moving things up, and getting back into the groove. I Od one day earlier this cycle. Im happy the boobs hurt, bc that means the progesterone is working ;)

Have a good one ladies! Its super rainy here :S


----------



## amytrisha

_I'm CD6.. My AFs never used to be so long they just seem to be 'stop/start/stop/start' these days it's irritating, think I've got rid of the witch and *BAM* she's back! . Thank you 
Aah I feel for you, TWW can drag so much sometimes, I hope it starts speeding up & I hope the rain stops too! Sore bbs is definitely a good sign.. Everything seems so promising for you this cycle!!!_


----------



## tekkitten

I hope so! They stopped being sore though. It seems to only be when I am laying in bed, at night or in the morning :/ Go figure lol!

I have so many pregnancy tests, I just want to start testing now! I know that is super silly though haha ;) I keep ordering then and forgetting how many I have, so I have TONNES!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Amy- Omg i'm so sorry about ur cousin!! Hope things go well with her! That is terrible!! :( </3 

Tek- Sore boooooobs!! gooood sign...it comes and goes in the tww! so dont be surprised!! i'm so excited! Hope u get ur bfp this month :D

AFM- nothing new to report...just trying to stay calm and take it day by day..and praying everything is well in there..Sometimes i wish i had my own ultrasound at home so i could check if the baby is growing lol crazy and awesome!!!


----------



## amytrisha

_*CBD *
Thank you hun, just gotta see what happens on Thursday, hopefully she'll be fine 
Keep calm & breatheeee! I'm sure everythings gonna be ok hun! When is your scan now? I wish I had an ultrasound machine too! Wouldn't that be brilliant!

How're you *Tek*?

*AFM* - AF is gone & we've started BD'ing!  I'm feeling so much more relaxed about things I feel as though we're not even ttc, gonna make everything stress free & go with the flow, I hope it works haha!_


----------



## tekkitten

Some celebs get ultrasound machines  

I'm good over here, had a busy few days, which is good bc this 2ww is going on foreeeeever! 

I think I am going to start testing tomorrow morning, even though 7dpo is super early. The only reason I am really is being I miss poas (with opks lol) and I have tons of hpts. So why not! I fully expect nothing to come up, so I dont think I will be all hung up about it. I am fairly reasonable when it comes to what to expect ;)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Amy- My scan is 2mrww ...sooooooooooooooooooooooo nervous!! Been having some pain today..i should bring that up!! :S i am terrrrrrifieeeeeeeeed!! I hope i get to see the hb! I should be 6w4d 2mrw after the adjusted last scan..hopefully i see something cheerful as my nerves are killing me right now..

Tek- Yes yes test! I saw one of the threads on b&b and there was this girl that tested from 6dpo and on..its soo amazing how it went from bfn to a full bfp by 14dpo! Wishing u all the best really!

AFM- Today i did alot of home chores and now i regret it..cause now im feeling some new pain down there and i'm so scared!! Its down like my pubic bone..throbbing... Maybe i overloaded myself.. and also..we bded this morning! So maybe that?? anywho, i'm trying to rest now..and not think about it..


----------



## carlywarly

CatchBabyDust said:


> Amy- My scan is 2mrww ...sooooooooooooooooooooooo nervous!! Been having some pain today..i should bring that up!! :S i am terrrrrrifieeeeeeeeed!! I hope i get to see the hb! I should be 6w4d 2mrw after the adjusted last scan..hopefully i see something cheerful as my nerves are killing me right now..
> 
> Tek- Yes yes test! I saw one of the threads on b&b and there was this girl that tested from 6dpo and on..its soo amazing how it went from bfn to a full bfp by 14dpo! Wishing u all the best really!
> 
> AFM- Today i did alot of home chores and now i regret it..cause now im feeling some new pain down there and i'm so scared!! Its down like my pubic bone..throbbing... Maybe i overloaded myself.. and also..we bded this morning! So maybe that?? anywho, i'm trying to rest now..and not think about it..

Oooh good luck tomorrow hun, and I am sure all will be perfect...hope you get to see the hb :flower:


----------



## tekkitten

I'll be thinking of ya tomorrow CBD! <3 I hope it goes super duper good!

I tested today and BFN... I was thinking of doing the same thing though, testing until I get bfp or af. I will do that in real life, but I am kind of scared to post the pictures  If I start seeing something, or think I see something, I will be sure to post and get opinions!

Had some strange cramps last night :S I hope it was something good! I normally dont get cramps 6dpo, last 3 cycles I have gotten them at 3dpo, but last night was a bit more than usual. I guess the next few days will tell.

My temp is also crazy! If it stays as high as the last 2 days were looking at a triphasic ;)


----------



## amytrisha

_*CBD* -  I hope everything goes well today chica!! Unless you've already been?! Don't worry about nagging doctors, EVERYTHING your worried about tell them, it's their jobs! Make sure you update with a picture too! I'm excited for you  

*Tek* - Definitely post if you want a second opinion! That's what us girls are here for  Ahh it sounds like things are really going good for you this cycle!!


*AFM*.. It's my due date today  I had a rough night last night crying ect.. and woke up in a fowl mood this morning, OH was fuming haha he said "AND YOU WONDER WHY I WORK EVERYDAY" cheeky sod! I'm fine now though, calmed down. Gonna go and get some chinese lanterns or some balloons soon (not sure which yet). I kinda feel 'relieved' that it's all 'over' if that makes sense? I feel as though I have nothing else to count now, I just kept counting up to my due date & now I've just gotta move on with my life now & look forward to getting my BFP again.. Sorry for nattering, just needed to write it all down somewhere! _


----------



## tekkitten

Awe, :hug: to you amy.

I imagine that will be hard, or just uncomfortable. I think the chinese lanterns sound like a good idea, very healing. I am so tired right now that I read that as Cheese lanterns lol. 

CBD, I'll be thinking of ya today. Let us know how it goes <3


----------



## amytrisha

Thank you Tek :) 
Oh dear think you need a nap :haha: cheese lanterns*?!*

I'm so excited to hear from CBD!!! I keep coming checking up on this thread to see if she's updated lol :dohh:


----------



## carlywarly

CBD how did it go today?? I hope all was well...and did you get to see the hb?? xx

Hope everyone else is OK?? :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Hey girls! Thanks for asking! Everything went well (thank u lord!) HB normal but can't hear it yet..I measured 6w6d! Meaning I should be 7 w today! Believe it or not, it's hard to get excited as I am still afraid !! I don't even what to move! I'm too scared of losing it! So attached now! I'm thankful everything is well but after a loss, I realized it's too hard to get excited! Dr said I should take follic acid alone..no need for multivitamins..was surprised but guess she knows best..she said hopeful week 11 or 12 I'll start multivitamins and iron..she wants to see me again next week to see if things progressed! I hope they do and LO grows healthy! Well, there's my update! Sorry I'm using my phone..laptop broke down ugh ! I tried to log in yesterday from the phone to update but all I could do is read lol


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Tek- excited for ur testing! Share with us if u see the faintest line
Amy- Chinese lantern sounds very interesting ..how's the bd going?
Carly- thank u so much for asking..how r u doing? Where r u in ur cycle?


----------



## carlywarly

CatchBabyDust said:


> Tek- excited for ur testing! Share with us if u see the faintest line
> Amy- Chinese lantern sounds very interesting ..how's the bd going?
> Carly- thank u so much for asking..how r u doing? Where r u in ur cycle?

I am so glad all is great - and I am sure everything will be amazing for the next 33 weeks too ;)

I am OK thanks hun...cd 22...no idea if I ovulated but EWCM completely gone. Just hoping I don't have an annovulatory cycle :/

Do you want to find out what you are having?? :)

Amy, so sorry about your loss...but glad you feel it's time to move forward and focus on TTC again...I wish you tond of luck on your baby journey hun :flower:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Carly- oh i hope u ovulated and caught the egg! :) Hopefully this will be ur month :D .. Yes, i would very much like to find what i'm having ..lol but right now i cant seem to think that far..just taking it week by week!! till its time for that sort of scan..i'll definitely post it here when that time comes for me!


----------



## amytrisha

*CBD* - Yaaaaaay! I knew everything would be good, this is your rainbow! The bd'ing is going good we're just kinda 'enjoy it' instead of doing it because we want a baby iykwim? 

*Carly* - I'm just relaxing about it all now, so glad the due date is over & done with! Like CBD said I hope you OV'd!

*** I have nothing to update on myself really, yesterday was rubbish not only cos it was the due date but I had some family problems but it's all ok now. I'm gonna start enjoying life! I feel as though I'm too young to be feeling this crappy all the time so from now on your all gonna see a big smile ;) :)


----------



## carlywarly

CatchBabyDust said:


> Carly- oh i hope u ovulated and caught the egg! :) Hopefully this will be ur month :D .. Yes, i would very much like to find what i'm having ..lol but right now i cant seem to think that far..just taking it week by week!! till its time for that sort of scan..i'll definitely post it here when that time comes for me!

Thanks hunny, and eeek exciting for you!!! :D xx


----------



## tekkitten

Wow, thanks for the update CBD! Thats wonderful news <3

I have been out all day (and most of yesterday) with a really bad stomach bug :/ Its serious business. This is the first time I have made it out of the bedroom or bathroom! 

I'm starting to feel like I'm out, just a feeling. The second raise in temp was just my body trying to fight off this virus. So far all BFNs, at 9dpo. I will still keep testing till AF comes. I am more curious to see if the B vitamins did their trick with luteal phase ;)


----------



## carlywarly

amytrisha said:


> *CBD* - Yaaaaaay! I knew everything would be good, this is your rainbow! The bd'ing is going good we're just kinda 'enjoy it' instead of doing it because we want a baby iykwim?
> 
> *Carly* - I'm just relaxing about it all now, so glad the due date is over & done with! Like CBD said I hope you OV'd!
> 
> *** I have nothing to update on myself really, yesterday was rubbish not only cos it was the due date but I had some family problems but it's all ok now. I'm gonna start enjoying life! I feel as though I'm too young to be feeling this crappy all the time so from now on your all gonna see a big smile ;) :)

Awh just saw your post - thank you hun. I did ov and am either 1 or 2dpo today YAY lol. Hope you're OK x


----------



## amytrisha

*Tek* - Hope you get well soon! Keep testing! 

*Carly* - Yay glad you O'd, I'm great thanks how're you?


----------



## carlywarly

amytrisha said:


> *Tek* - Hope you get well soon! Keep testing!
> 
> *Carly* - Yay glad you O'd, I'm great thanks how're you?

I am great too thank you hun :) Glad you are!! :hugs:


----------



## amytrisha

*Ladies how're things going?!*


----------



## carlywarly

Nothing to report here :/ Hope all's well with you girl? xx


----------



## tekkitten

Hey! I miss you girls ;)

Nothing good here, got AF yesterday, so starting a new cycle. Am disappointed, but keeping my chin up! I shall just keep doing what I am doing and hope for a December gift ;)

How are you??


----------



## carlywarly

tekkitten said:


> Hey! I miss you girls ;)
> 
> Nothing good here, got AF yesterday, so starting a new cycle. Am disappointed, but keeping my chin up! I shall just keep doing what I am doing and hope for a December gift ;)
> 
> How are you??

Sorry you got AF hun...good luck this cycle!! :flower:


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks carly :D

Already cd2, and i am sure it will go by quickly!


----------



## carlywarly

tekkitten said:


> Thanks carly :D
> 
> Already cd2, and i am sure it will go by quickly!

I am sure it will :) :dust::dust:


----------



## amytrisha

*Tek* - Ahh gutted for you! :( Think we should be getting Christmas BFPs, how fab would that be? :)

*Carly *- All good here hun, glad your doing ok!


----------



## tekkitten

Haha, of COURSE I think we should ;) We shall see I suppose! I am on a mission this month 

My theory is that, if I do everything right like last month, then surely it will happen within a few months, right? Next month would be best though, as I want to have the baby in the summer. Then if I get a contract I can take the whole year on mat leave ;) 

As for right now, its rainy and blustery here. I am drinking my CAFFEINE, doing my previews, and will thoroughly enjoy my WINE later  Maybe I will throw in some SUSHI for good measure! tee hee hee


----------



## tekkitten

amy and carly, what dpo are you guys? or cd? I need to live through others for a little while ;) I believe you are opposite of me in cycle, no?


----------



## amytrisha

*'Operation Xmas BFP' commences *
I can't see why that plan wouldn't work, seems like your doing everything you should be doing! & Taking the whole year off on mat leave seems like a brilliant plan haha, lets hope it happens for ya! 
I'm with you on the wine front, I had a couple of glasses last night & one tonight. I'm just relaxing & taking things day by day..

I'm CD14, I think I may have O'd today, had ewcm for past couple of days & had cramps today, we bd'ed earlier so you never know. I'm hoping for an xmas BFP though, like you, but if I don't get it then I don't mind cos that means I can get out of my face on Christmas day :haha:


----------



## carlywarly

tekkitten said:


> amy and carly, what dpo are you guys? or cd? I need to live through others for a little while ;) I believe you are opposite of me in cycle, no?

I am 4dpo...but thinking I am out already...ah well - what will be will be :)


----------



## amytrisha

carlywarly said:


> I am 4dpo...but thinking I am out already...ah well - what will be will be :)

I read this and started singing.. :blush::dohh:


----------



## carlywarly

LOOOOL :D :haha:


----------



## tekkitten

amytrisha said:


> *'Operation Xmas BFP' commences *
> I can't see why that plan wouldn't work, seems like your doing everything you should be doing! & Taking the whole year off on mat leave seems like a brilliant plan haha, lets hope it happens for ya!
> I'm with you on the wine front, I had a couple of glasses last night & one tonight. I'm just relaxing & taking things day by day..
> 
> I'm CD14, I think I may have O'd today, had ewcm for past couple of days & had cramps today, we bd'ed earlier so you never know. I'm hoping for an xmas BFP though, like you, but if I don't get it then I don't mind cos that means I can get out of my face on Christmas day :haha:

Apparently red wine is good for the uterus!! Just sayin ;)

And wine drinkers also conceive faster than none wine drinkers.

So I say, drink the wine!

Tee hee, operation Xmas BFP, I like it! Get in there ladies! Lets take this victory!


----------



## amytrisha

Ahh I've been drinking white haha!
I've never really been a drinker, never liked it but I've only just realized if you only have a couple of glasses you don't get drunk, it's just relaxing! I've quit smoking (_thank god_) so I treat myself to some wine instead now (not every night :haha:)

:rofl: it's like we're fighting in a 'TTC battle' we've gotta win! :gun:


----------



## tekkitten

Haha totally


----------



## amytrisha

*I'm boredddd*!

Where's *CBD*? I saw her writing on a 1st tri thread a couple of days ago.. Hoping everything's going ok!? :shrug:


----------



## tekkitten

Yes, where are youuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuu????????? :lol:

amy I love the christmas sig! I am going to do one myself tonight :D :D :D


----------



## amytrisha

Hehe I fancied a change! Can't believe how close to christmas it actually is! :O


----------



## CatchBabyDust

I am here!! I stalk u every while and then to make sure ur doing alright...I went for a follow up today on my tests "urine analysis showed i had too much crystals" so im taking herbs or something for that...I requested another u/s to make sure the baby is growing ..eventhough its been only a week...they refused ofcourse booo....nothing new with me..praying every day for ur bfps (REALLY!!) and praying my bean sticks and grows strong!! xox


----------



## CatchBabyDust

amytrisha said:


> carlywarly said:
> 
> 
> I am 4dpo...but thinking I am out already...ah well - what will be will be :)
> 
> I read this and started singing.. :blush::dohh:Click to expand...

Me tooo:haha:


----------



## amytrisha

^ :haha:

Ahh there you are. Glad everything seems to be going ok. I've never heard of crystals before?? Hope the herbs sort things out. 
It's a shame they wouldn't give you another scan :( hopefully if you try to hold it out a couple of weeks they may give you one then fx'd!


----------



## carlywarly

OMG OMG OMG!!!! I got my BFP!!!! 7dpo (yesterday) Had 3 more tests today to confirm!! Soooo faint....hope it's a sticky!!! I will post a pic later but offto bongo now...hopefully the luck continues!!! Thanks for the support ladies...I am determined to stay positive...and not fear another mc...xx


----------



## tekkitten

AWESOME!! Congrats girly :D Hope some of that good luck rubs off onto us next heeh ;) So happy for you :D


----------



## CatchBabyDust

congraaaaaaaaaaaaaats carly!! That's greaaaaaaaaat news!!! Wishing u a sticky one...stay calm (advice i dont follow) but really u must stay calm and relax..at 7dpo faint positive is awesome!!! Test in two days im sure it'll be darker...congraaaaaaaaats woop woop


----------



## CatchBabyDust

amytrisha said:


> ^ :haha:
> 
> Ahh there you are. Glad everything seems to be going ok. I've never heard of crystals before?? Hope the herbs sort things out.
> It's a shame they wouldn't give you another scan :( hopefully if you try to hold it out a couple of weeks they may give you one then fx'd!

yes it was a bummer...supposed to get one in 3-4 weeks as she said and i hope the weeks fly by blissfully! When are u testing? :winkwink:


----------



## carlywarly

Thanks soooo much ladiessssss :)) Your turn next tekkitten!! :) xx

Oh cbd...I also hope the herbs work...ouchies!! :/


----------



## amytrisha

Congratulations *Carly*!! Chuffed for you, happy and healthy 9 months!!

*CBD* you should practice what you preach hehe :winkwink: I'm not gonna test unless AF doesn't show, 2 weeks yet! Dragging :(

*Tek* our turn next? Pleaseeeee?


----------



## carlywarly

amytrisha said:


> Congratulations *Carly*!! Chuffed for you, happy and healthy 9 months!!
> 
> *CBD* you should practice what you preach hehe :winkwink: I'm not gonna test unless AF doesn't show, 2 weeks yet! Dragging :(
> 
> *Tek* our turn next? Pleaseeeee?

Oooh I forgot you are on TWW!!! eek...FX you get a :bfp: hunny, and thank you so so much :) xx


----------



## tekkitten

yes please! ;) I am anxiously awaiting your testing amy. Maybe this is the lucky thread??


----------



## carlywarly

Well I had it confirmed this evening...WOOHOO!!!! Our rainbow...please be a sticky!!! xxx Good luck Tek and AmyTrisha :hugs:
 



Attached Files:







2012-11-16 16.58.43.jpg
File size: 15 KB
Views: 1


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Carly woop woop!! Beautiful! stickkk stickkk..and sending lots of baby dust to tek and amy!! I really reallllly hope u guys will get ur bfps SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!


----------



## carlywarly

CatchBabyDust said:


> Carly woop woop!! Beautiful! stickkk stickkk..and sending lots of baby dust to tek and amy!! I really reallllly hope u guys will get ur bfps SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON!!!

Awww thank you hunny :) Hope you and bump are good?! x :flower:


----------



## tekkitten

Tee hee, heres hoping!!! <3 Very nice test carly, looks awesome!


----------



## amytrisha

*Tek* it is lucky! I'm not gonna get my hopes up or anything but I'm praying it's before Christmas! I was thinking, if I don't get it this month I'd be testing on new years eve next time, how amazing would that be?! 

*Carly* I really hope it's extremely sticky for you! :flower:

*CBD *have you got any kind of a bump yet?


----------



## CatchBabyDust

amy- Nothing yet lol...i am a little bloated though because ive been eating "bad" ..but no bump yet..just a tiny bloat which i believe is water and food..When is ur af due? really hope u get a bfp instead ...

Carly- Thankfully everything is fine ...hope ur doing well !


----------



## amytrisha

Around the 29th AF is due. Aww I show early in pregnancy runs in the family! Hope you get a lil bump soon! 

My OH has just got a new car, I love it! Just thought I'd share my excitement :haha:


----------



## tekkitten

Ooooh new car! Awesome :D What kind?

Loch and I got our first ever new car back in Feb, and its still awesome


----------



## amytrisha

It's a Rover, not sure if you have them in Canada it's an English manufacturer :shrugs: I'll attach you a picture!

It's so good being mobile though isn't it, flipping *hate* walking with a passion :haha:

AF gone now hun? Getting ready for the Christmas bfps?!
 



Attached Files:







brum.jpg
File size: 36.6 KB
Views: 2









mcqueeeen.jpg
File size: 44.7 KB
Views: 2


----------



## StarTX

Hi ladies, Im new here so wanted to introduce myself. I had a m/c Oct 17 and bled for about a week. I haven't had my first AF yet but felt ovu pains around the 1st of Nov and got a positive OPK so we DTD many times. I've been POAS since 10DPO but they've all been BFN. I guess its a sign that I should wait until I have at least one cycle before TTC again. So bummed though. Really want a BFP again.


----------



## tekkitten

Oooh, I love the red seats! Super awesome  

Mine is a 2012 cruze in colbalt blue ;) eco friendly version!


----------



## tekkitten

StarTX said:


> Hi ladies, Im new here so wanted to introduce myself. I had a m/c Oct 17 and bled for about a week. I haven't had my first AF yet but felt ovu pains around the 1st of Nov and got a positive OPK so we DTD many times. I've been POAS since 10DPO but they've all been BFN. I guess its a sign that I should wait until I have at least one cycle before TTC again. So bummed though. Really want a BFP again.

Welcome to the thread girly <3

I totally understand, because I was the same after my m/c. Its been 3 months now, and I have come to a place of peace-ish about it, but I really wanted to be pregnant again right away. I had a positive opk 20 days post m/c, but after charting for a few months I realize that I never actually O'd, and that the opk was probably just whacked out hormones.

Anytime you want to chat, we're here! This is a great group of girls, and we all know the feeling <3


----------



## wannabewillow

Hi everyone! Silly wee question. I had a MMC at 9+6, I then had a D&C on 27th September. I haven't bled at all apart from the night after my D&C! Me and DH decided to go for it again. I had +ve OPKs 5 mornings in a row two weeks ago, so we got down to it. Now, my boobs are achy, I'm spotting, I'm grumpy, my skin is a mess, but no BFP and no AF. I think I'm out of the game for this cycle, but do you guys reckon I'll have long to wait for my first AF? This is a pain in the arse! Xxx


----------



## tekkitten

Its different for everyone, I think the average is 4-6 weeks, but I have heard 8 weeks sometimes?


----------



## amytrisha

Tek - that's what I love about it haha! Ooh I've never heard of one of them, I shall google when I'm home! How's you?

Star - my MMC was in April, I've still not conceived but I'm just trying to chill out about it, it took me 9 months to get my bfp. We're all in different parts of our journey, were all here to help each other along :D I hope you get your bfp soon!!

Willow - it really does vary, mine was 4 weeks after but it sounds like your af is coming, I spotted for a bit before my af arrived x


----------



## emergRN

Hey ladies.. Thought it would join this one... Just got AF today for the first time after mc (9w5d). Feel positive about the future!


----------



## emergRN

Amytrisha, I want a BFP for Xmas too


----------



## tekkitten

amy, I am good! Just patiently waiting for O, you know how it is ;) How are you? How many dpo are you? I think I have about another week to go, but things are so busy I dont even know how I am going to fit the bding in. But by george I will make it work dammit!

emerg - I like your attitude! In situations like these you have to think positive. Lets hope we have more christmas BFPs ;) 

CBD - where are you?? How are things?? Don't forget about us over here


----------



## carlywarly

wannabewillow said:


> Hi everyone! Silly wee question. I had a MMC at 9+6, I then had a D&C on 27th September. I haven't bled at all apart from the night after my D&C! Me and DH decided to go for it again. I had +ve OPKs 5 mornings in a row two weeks ago, so we got down to it. Now, my boobs are achy, I'm spotting, I'm grumpy, my skin is a mess, but no BFP and no AF. I think I'm out of the game for this cycle, but do you guys reckon I'll have long to wait for my first AF? This is a pain in the arse! Xxx

It really is different for everyone hun...mine was an extreme case, but I didn't get AF for almost 4 months after my natural mc. I am sure yours will be sooner than that though...sorry for your loss and good luck x :flower:


----------



## amytrisha

Tek - I'm due for af in 10 days.. Anxious wait! I'm all good though :). Yes you have to find a way to get bd'ing in, even if you only sleep for 2 hours a night :haha: operation Christmas bfp!!!

Emerg - it's good how positive you are!! Me and Tek are totally aiming for bfps for Christmas, if I get a Christmas bfp it'd be on New Year's Day, I'm excited! Good luck hun :)


----------



## tekkitten

Tee hee, it might just come to that!

We got it in this morning, which makes me happy! Going to start the Robitussin tomorrow, so that should be interesting and gross! I'm going in with guns blazing haha ;p


----------



## amytrisha

I hope the robitussin works for you!! 

How boring is it waiting for af :( feels as though its taking twice as long this month!! And I've just kindly been told its 34 days til Christmas.. 34!!! I need to start shopping :rofl:


----------



## tekkitten

Oh my goodness, that seems so soon! I have been in musical and report card mode... then only time I think of Christmas is when I am thinking of what seasonal activities I can do with my class :haha:


----------



## amytrisha

What age are the kids you teach? I'd love to be able to make Christmas tree decorations with my LO, hopefully in a couple of years ill be able to!! 

I'm so unorganised at Christmas time :dohh: 

Carly & CBD how're you two preggos?


----------



## carlywarly

amytrisha said:


> What age are the kids you teach? I'd love to be able to make Christmas tree decorations with my LO, hopefully in a couple of years ill be able to!!
> 
> I'm so unorganised at Christmas time :dohh:
> 
> Carly & CBD how're you two preggos?

Hey :) All's good here thank you :) 14DPO today (AF due 2 days ago)...and just got my progression this morning :) I am praying all will be OK with this one xx

How are you?? I am sure you will be making tree decs with your LO in the not too distant future...it's a lovely thought xx :hugs:


----------



## Laureen416

Hello everyone and Happy Holidays!! 

I had a mc on 11/5 at just 7 weeks. It was only a sac though. My question is, my cycle always started on the 16th/17th, will it go back to that or will I start based on my mc day? Anyone know if theirs changed at all or went back to the original cycle days? Thank you!


----------



## carlywarly

Laureen416 said:


> Hello everyone and Happy Holidays!!
> 
> I had a mc on 11/5 at just 7 weeks. It was only a sac though. My question is, my cycle always started on the 16th/17th, will it go back to that or will I start based on my mc day? Anyone know if theirs changed at all or went back to the original cycle days? Thank you!

More than likely it will change hun...I don't know by how much etc but it could be completely different. I had a 14 day LP before my mc but now it's 12. I used to ov cd 16 but then after mc it went to cd 19-21. It could stay the same though...but it's just going to be a matter of wait and see. Sorry for your loss! :hugs: x


----------



## Laureen416

carlywarly said:


> Laureen416 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone and Happy Holidays!!
> 
> I had a mc on 11/5 at just 7 weeks. It was only a sac though. My question is, my cycle always started on the 16th/17th, will it go back to that or will I start based on my mc day? Anyone know if theirs changed at all or went back to the original cycle days? Thank you!
> 
> More than likely it will change hun...I don't know by how much etc but it could be completely different. I had a 14 day LP before my mc but now it's 12. I used to ov cd 16 but then after mc it went to cd 19-21. It could stay the same though...but it's just going to be a matter of wait and see. Sorry for your loss! :hugs: xClick to expand...

You're right. One big waiting game. We started trying again after my pregnancy tests were faint. OPK was positive (probably hcg) and started fading and then going up again just recently the last couple of days. Yesterday and today I have been crying over everything. I hope it's not the start of major PMS!!!! Yikes!!


----------



## carlywarly

Laureen416 said:


> carlywarly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laureen416 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone and Happy Holidays!!
> 
> I had a mc on 11/5 at just 7 weeks. It was only a sac though. My question is, my cycle always started on the 16th/17th, will it go back to that or will I start based on my mc day? Anyone know if theirs changed at all or went back to the original cycle days? Thank you!
> 
> More than likely it will change hun...I don't know by how much etc but it could be completely different. I had a 14 day LP before my mc but now it's 12. I used to ov cd 16 but then after mc it went to cd 19-21. It could stay the same though...but it's just going to be a matter of wait and see. Sorry for your loss! :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> You're right. One big waiting game. We started trying again after my pregnancy tests were faint. OPK was positive (probably hcg) and started fading and then going up again just recently the last couple of days. Yesterday and today I have been crying over everything. I hope it's not the start of major PMS!!!! Yikes!!Click to expand...

It is possible to get pregnant before your cycles regulate...or even before 1st af...so maybe, just maybe? Did the tests fade completely? If not then apparently you cannot ovulate while hcg is present xx


----------



## amytrisha

Lauren - it probably will change like Carly said, it sucks! My af came 4 weeks after my mc started.. I used to get af on the 1st of the month but since the mc it's between 24th-29th. There's still every chance you could get your bfp! Good luck hun :)

Carly - yeah I'm brill and I'm glad everything is going well! I can't believe you found out so early! It is a lovely thought for the future :) Christmas isn't really Christmas without children running around! :cloud9: then again my OH counts as a child :rofl:


----------



## carlywarly

amytrisha said:


> Lauren - it probably will change like Carly said, it sucks! My af came 4 weeks after my mc started.. I used to get af on the 1st of the month but since the mc it's between 24th-29th. There's still every chance you could get your bfp! Good luck hun :)
> 
> Carly - yeah I'm brill and I'm glad everything is going well! I can't believe you found out so early! It is a lovely thought for the future :) Christmas isn't really Christmas without children running around! :cloud9: then again my OH counts as a child :rofl:

Hahaha snm!!! Lol...and I know...I was shocked :D xx POAS a holic though ;) FX for a Dec :bfp: to make this Christmas even more special for you xx


----------



## Laureen416

carlywarly said:


> Laureen416 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> carlywarly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laureen416 said:
> 
> 
> Hello everyone and Happy Holidays!!
> 
> I had a mc on 11/5 at just 7 weeks. It was only a sac though. My question is, my cycle always started on the 16th/17th, will it go back to that or will I start based on my mc day? Anyone know if theirs changed at all or went back to the original cycle days? Thank you!
> 
> More than likely it will change hun...I don't know by how much etc but it could be completely different. I had a 14 day LP before my mc but now it's 12. I used to ov cd 16 but then after mc it went to cd 19-21. It could stay the same though...but it's just going to be a matter of wait and see. Sorry for your loss! :hugs: xClick to expand...
> 
> You're right. One big waiting game. We started trying again after my pregnancy tests were faint. OPK was positive (probably hcg) and started fading and then going up again just recently the last couple of days. Yesterday and today I have been crying over everything. I hope it's not the start of major PMS!!!! Yikes!!Click to expand...
> 
> It is possible to get pregnant before your cycles regulate...or even before 1st af...so maybe, just maybe? Did the tests fade completely? If not then apparently you cannot ovulate while hcg is present xxClick to expand...

I'm sure they are faded by now.. I stopped when it was faint enough. Similar to how it was when I found out I was pg and had to pull the thing apart to make sure it was there because it was hard to see lol. I ran out of tests and didn't want to waste money on anymore so I just stopped there. We've bd'd every day except one since I've stopped bleeding on the Nov 12th. I am not even sure I can count on opk's right now or cm... Oh well. I just hope my body regulates soon so that I can read what's going on again a little better.


----------



## Laureen416

amytrisha said:


> Lauren - it probably will change like Carly said, it sucks! My af came 4 weeks after my mc started.. I used to get af on the 1st of the month but since the mc it's between 24th-29th. There's still every chance you could get your bfp! Good luck hun :)
> 
> Carly - yeah I'm brill and I'm glad everything is going well! I can't believe you found out so early! It is a lovely thought for the future :) Christmas isn't really Christmas without children running around! :cloud9: then again my OH counts as a child :rofl:

Thank you!! Same to you and Happy Holidays!! :xmas23:


----------



## amytrisha

You eager beaver you! :rofl:


You too Lauren, keep us updated!!


----------



## Laureen416

I definitely will. No hopes up though as its my first month after so I'm all over the place.


----------



## amytrisha

You may be all over the place but you are more fertile! For the next couple of months you'll be more fertile than usual and a lot of ladies do conceive within the first couple of months (I'm unlucky :dohh:) got my fx'd for you though :D


----------



## wannabewillow

Well, 7 weeks and 4 days after my D&C, AF finally showed up after days of spotting. To be honest, I was totally gutted. I was struggling a bit and was very emotional over the weekend. In hindsight, I hate to admit it, but I think that was just PMT talking. 

I never wanted AF to show. Me and DH were BD'ing fairly regularly and I really hoped I'd get my BFP. 

So onto the next cycle. Bummer. X


----------



## tekkitten

It didn't work out for me either! Aug, Sept, Oct, Nov... its been 3-4 months and I havent been knocked up again :/ So that whole "fertile" thing did not ring true for me!

And I teach grade 4/5 right now :D We're just doing simple decorations, glitter and garland and whatnot. Should be a fun lil field trip though!


----------



## amytrisha

Willow - aww I'm sorry :hugs: at least now as you've got your first af your body will be getting back to normal, onwards & upwards hun!

Tek - I'd love to be a teacher, hated school but I think I'd enjoy teaching, takes a lot of time to get down that career path though doesn't it. Dya think OH would think I've gone mad if he comes home from work to find me having messy time making Christmas decorations? :haha: 

AFM / We've actually bd'ed more after O than we did before O, what's the point in that?! :shrug: OH is getting so tired after work :(


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Helloo! Hope u girls r doing great!

Tek and Amy- eagerly waiting for u girls to test !! Hopefully bfp for both of u!!

Carly- how r u doing? Has morning sickness kicked in for u yet? It's not pleasant but I'll go through anything for this baby!


----------



## amytrisha

I'm cramping so I think I may be out.. Oh dear!! Then again I cramped when I was pregnant but I'll just think the worst for now it'll make it easier haha!! 

Hows you *Tek*? You O'd or O'ing? 

Hope the rest of you girls are ok :)


----------



## tekkitten

amytrisha said:


> I'm cramping so I think I may be out.. Oh dear!! Then again I cramped when I was pregnant but I'll just think the worst for now it'll make it easier haha!!
> 
> Hows you *Tek*? You O'd or O'ing?
> 
> Hope the rest of you girls are ok :)

Noooo :( I hope the mean :witch: stays away from you!

I just got my positive opk tonight, two days later than usual :/ So I should be Oing in 2-3 days :D


----------



## amytrisha

Me too I *hate* that witch :dohh:

Yay for positive OPK! Get BDing Mrs ;)


----------



## carlywarly

CatchBabyDust said:


> Helloo! Hope u girls r doing great!
> 
> Tek and Amy- eagerly waiting for u girls to test !! Hopefully bfp for both of u!!
> 
> Carly- how r u doing? Has morning sickness kicked in for u yet? It's not pleasant but I'll go through anything for this baby!

Sorry hun, haven't been on for a few days so just catching up. Not really any ms for me yet...there is nausea now and again but no actual sickness :/ BRING ON THE SICKNESS I say lol ;)

I take it you have it then?? :)

How is everyone doing?? xx


----------



## CatchBabyDust

carlywarly said:


> CatchBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> Helloo! Hope u girls r doing great!
> 
> Tek and Amy- eagerly waiting for u girls to test !! Hopefully bfp for both of u!!
> 
> Carly- how r u doing? Has morning sickness kicked in for u yet? It's not pleasant but I'll go through anything for this baby!
> 
> Sorry hun, haven't been on for a few days so just catching up. Not really any ms for me yet...there is nausea now and again but no actual sickness :/ BRING ON THE SICKNESS I say lol ;)
> 
> I take it you have it then?? :)
> 
> How is everyone doing?? xxClick to expand...

Yes november was all about morning sickness hehe...still having some..but it subsided alot yesterday...My sickness wasnt all vomiting..but i did vomit few times ..but cherishing every moment...eventhough i dont feel sick right now and it feels good..i miss my nausea :/ call me crazy!! But somehow its a relief... I have two weeks left till my u/s i'll be 12 weeks...praying everything will be alright..ccause im going crazy here :dohh: i want to seeeee!! Wish it was easy to get an u/s every week! I have 3 aunts who are drs. unfortunately , they dont have an ultrasound!!!! I would be living with them:haha:

Did u book an appointment yet carly? How are u feeling? how far along are u?

Tek: As amy said keep bding..if ur like me (paranoid) then u wont have sex for a while after getting the egg..so enjoy it.. i hope u catch it :hugs:

Amy- When are u testing girl??if ur over 9dpo u should test :hugs: praying for u!!


----------



## carlywarly

CatchBabyDust said:


> carlywarly said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CatchBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> Helloo! Hope u girls r doing great!
> 
> Tek and Amy- eagerly waiting for u girls to test !! Hopefully bfp for both of u!!
> 
> Carly- how r u doing? Has morning sickness kicked in for u yet? It's not pleasant but I'll go through anything for this baby!
> 
> Sorry hun, haven't been on for a few days so just catching up. Not really any ms for me yet...there is nausea now and again but no actual sickness :/ BRING ON THE SICKNESS I say lol ;)
> 
> I take it you have it then?? :)
> 
> How is everyone doing?? xxClick to expand...
> 
> Yes november was all about morning sickness hehe...still having some..but it subsided alot yesterday...My sickness wasnt all vomiting..but i did vomit few times ..but cherishing every moment...eventhough i dont feel sick right now and it feels good..i miss my nausea :/ call me crazy!! But somehow its a relief... I have two weeks left till my u/s i'll be 12 weeks...praying everything will be alright..ccause im going crazy here :dohh: i want to seeeee!! Wish it was easy to get an u/s every week! I have 3 aunts who are drs. unfortunately , they dont have an ultrasound!!!! I would be living with them:haha:
> 
> Did u book an appointment yet carly? How are u feeling? how far along are u?
> 
> Tek: As amy said keep bding..if ur like me (paranoid) then u wont have sex for a while after getting the egg..so enjoy it.. i hope u catch it :hugs:
> 
> Amy- When are u testing girl??if ur over 9dpo u should test :hugs: praying for u!!Click to expand...

Awww bless you :hugs:

I am sure all is perfect with lil bubba :) Eeek not long til your scan!! Good luck, hope these 2 weeks fly by xx

I also feel that ms is a good sign...when does it usually kick in? Or is it different for every woman??

I am 5 weeks today...not phoned the midwife or anything yet...I might not do so for a couple of weeks yet...think time is dragging for me though lol. Frequent urination really started yesterday for me - WOW!! Hehe xx


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Carly- mine kicked in at about 6 weeks...i didnt even have a hint nausea before that..


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks :D

My body is doing lame and weird things this month, so we'll see. Im kind of in a bummy mood bc I misplaced my thermometer. I'm using a really cheap one now le sigh


----------



## jlily

Hi Ladies,

I'm new to BnB. Had my mmc (missed miscarriage right?) in August. Looking for support and trying a couple forums. Do you have room for one more? :)


----------



## tekkitten

Of course! Always room here :)

I had mine in August too <3


----------



## carlywarly

jlily said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new to BnB. Had my mmc (missed miscarriage right?) in August. Looking for support and trying a couple forums. Do you have room for one more? :)

Hi Jilly hun...sorry about your loss :( I hope you're doing OK?

Amytrisha...any news?? FX for you!!

Hope you're doing OK Tek and CBD ?? :) Good luck with the 2ww Tekkitten, I see you ov'd!! :D x


----------



## amytrisha

Jlily - Of course there's room :) welcome! 

Tek - Ohh no you've lost your thermometer :dohh: silly Tek hehe! How's you hun?

I'm due for AF today ladies! Had cramps for a couple of days so she probably will arrive, we'll see! Glad you preggo girls are doing good :)


----------



## Laureen416

jlily said:


> Hi Ladies,
> 
> I'm new to BnB. Had my mmc (missed miscarriage right?) in August. Looking for support and trying a couple forums. Do you have room for one more? :)

Welcome!!! Sorry to hear about your loss. You aren't alone here!! There are lots of women to talk to :smug:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Amy- pleaseeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee test!!!! It's time!


----------



## tekkitten

Hehe, I agree! Test test!

I am doing well, Od the day before yesterday, so now its the waiting game! I didnt get my timing as I wanted it to be though, its "Good" but not "High" so... we shall see  I am going to be busy with the musical until the 9th (everyday, 5 hours a day on top of work!) so I wont even think about testing until after that. Which is good, because I always test too early!


----------



## carlywarly

tekkitten said:


> Hehe, I agree! Test test!
> 
> I am doing well, Od the day before yesterday, so now its the waiting game! I didnt get my timing as I wanted it to be though, its "Good" but not "High" so... we shall see  I am going to be busy with the musical until the 9th (everyday, 5 hours a day on top of work!) so I wont even think about testing until after that. Which is good, because I always test too early!

FX :) My timing was only good too ;) xx


----------



## amytrisha

I'm out ladies! The witch (should really replace that *w* with a *b* instead) arrived today :dohh:

*Tek* - Good is still good! :haha: At least you'll be mega busy so it hopefully wont drag for you.. I actually feel good for you this month, last time I felt good for *CBD* and she was preggo!

Sorry I haven't really been on as much as I usually am, we've been pretty busy recently with it being the run up to Christmas, going to a Christmas Panto (snow white + the 7 dwarfs) with OH and his niece + nephews tomorrow, I love a good pantomime! Hope you ladies are ok! x


----------



## tekkitten

Booo, stupid witch! Shes nasty, peeeeeeew!!

Yep, busy busy! I have my first solo field trip of my career tomorrow too, so I'm excited :D Gonna be a long day, as I have musical right after school. The nice thing though is that I found a sub for curling for the next two weeks, so thats one less thing off my plate :) And french ends next wednesday, so thats another thing as well!

Ill be so bored after the 12th arrives. Report cards will be done, and so will the musical. Lol, but until then its go go go :S


----------



## amytrisha

Sounds like you deserve a nice cold glass of wine Tek!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Booo to the itchbay! (I love that "secret" language which is not secret anymore cause everyone knows it .. amy, hope u enjoy ur Christmas and hoping for bfp then! New Years eve better be ur best day ever sweetie <3

Tek- looks like u have so much work!! Its nice...u have no idea how much i miss working..but i've been unemployed for a while cause i wanted a "break" and now icant find a job i want lol hopefully soon though!

Carly- how u doing girl? Hope ur doing great ..any symptoms to record?


----------



## carlywarly

CatchBabyDust said:


> Carly- how u doing girl? Hope ur doing great ..any symptoms to record?

Heeey :) Just bloated, zit faced and tired...plus frequent peeing still...boobs horrendously sore too haha...deffo worth it tho!! :D

How about you?? :flower:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

nothing new to recall here...just morning sickness and vomiting..but god bless..oh and my boobs arent as sore anymore which freaks me out..having little twinges here and there..praying everything is perfect


----------



## amytrisha

CatchBabyDust said:


> amy, hope u enjoy ur Christmas and hoping for bfp then! New Years eve better be ur best day ever sweetie <3

I hope so!! Pleaseee post us a pic of your scan when you go Mrs :) Very pleased everything is going great for you :flower::hugs:


----------



## tekkitten

Hope your day is going well ladies :) I got out of curling tonight so I have some of the night off, woot!


----------



## StarTX

Today's day 47 after my m/c in October and no sign of Af. I used HPT's and they came up negative. Getting worried...


----------



## amytrisha

*Star* - Carly didn't have an AF for months afterwards, some people don't.. Everybody is different, if your worried though make sure you see your doctor. My doctor told me to expect AF 4-8 weeks after MC. Don't panic too much x

*Tek* - I'm having a crampy day, not really my first choice but I have to live with it :haha: Yay to a night off!


----------



## CatchBabyDust

amytrisha said:


> CatchBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> amy, hope u enjoy ur Christmas and hoping for bfp then! New Years eve better be ur best day ever sweetie <3
> 
> I hope so!! Pleaseee post us a pic of your scan when you go Mrs :) Very pleased everything is going great for you :flower::hugs:Click to expand...

I will! ..Man i'm getting more nervous now that only 12 days to go till my scan..i really hope everything is alrighttt!!:wacko:


----------



## amytrisha

CatchBabyDust said:


> amytrisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CatchBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> amy, hope u enjoy ur Christmas and hoping for bfp then! New Years eve better be ur best day ever sweetie <3
> 
> I hope so!! Pleaseee post us a pic of your scan when you go Mrs :) Very pleased everything is going great for you :flower::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I will! ..Man i'm getting more nervous now that only 12 days to go till my scan..i really hope everything is alrighttt!!:wacko:Click to expand...

I personally think everything will be great, I know that wont stop you from worrying though hun! :hugs: X


----------



## carlywarly

CatchBabyDust said:


> amytrisha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CatchBabyDust said:
> 
> 
> amy, hope u enjoy ur Christmas and hoping for bfp then! New Years eve better be ur best day ever sweetie <3
> 
> I hope so!! Pleaseee post us a pic of your scan when you go Mrs :) Very pleased everything is going great for you :flower::hugs:Click to expand...
> 
> I will! ..Man i'm getting more nervous now that only 12 days to go till my scan..i really hope everything is alrighttt!!:wacko:Click to expand...

I am sure it will be :) :hugs:


----------



## CatchBabyDust

thankk uuu ladies

Amy- lovely picture!


----------



## amytrisha

*CBD* - Thank you hun :) thought I'd show my face haha!

*AFM* -
Well I think AF is settling down now, pretty much going. So it's time to start getting ready for this cycle! Looking forward to NYE, even if I don't get my BFP, me and OH have made plans to go to a friends house and depending on whether I'm lucky this month we'll be having food, (maybe drinks) and fireworks! I'm excited because we didn't do anything last year really. Have you girls got plans for Christmas & NYE yet?


----------



## tekkitten

No plans yet! I think I'll just do xmas with Loch :) Right now its hard to think about with all the other stuff going on!

By wed next week, I'll be done report cards, the musical, and french class :) Then I can think about it a little more thoughtfully!


----------



## amytrisha

Where abouts are you in your cycle Tek?


----------



## tekkitten

I am 8 dpo. No symptoms, just chillin ;) Hoping I have a longer luteal phase this time! I doubled my B complex so hoping it has some sort of effect <3 how about you?


----------



## Laureen416

Totally don't want to jinx myself lol, but whatever will be will be. I am 5 or 6 dpo (if I did at all) and AF should be here today or tomorrow if my body is going by the mc date. Otherwise I guess it could come anytime or my regular time of the 16th/17th. I got EWCM around the same time this month after my mc, as I did in Sept when I got pg. We bd'd the night before EWCM and the night of, but I got a UTI from alllllll of the bd'ing that we had to cut it short, so here is hoping something is going on. I have some watery/sticky/lotiony cm going on. It changes throughout the day. If anything, I will have to get pg or get AF and know that it's possible to try again so I'm in good spirits either way. Hope everyone is doing well!! Happy Holidays everyone, even though it does not seem like Winter in AZ!!! I have not worn a jacket once!!! :wacko:


----------



## amytrisha

Tek - "just chilling" haha  I'm CD7 me! Looking forward to this month, you feeling positive hun? 

Lauren - well good luck either way! I hope it's your bfp month, don't try to predict when af is gonna show up too much cos its completely unpredictable & can get stressful! Lucky you about the weather, it's freezing (literally) here in the UK :(


----------



## Laureen416

amytrisha said:


> Lauren - well good luck either way! I hope it's your bfp month, don't try to predict when af is gonna show up too much cos its completely unpredictable & can get stressful! Lucky you about the weather, it's freezing (literally) here in the UK :(

Thank you!! Same for you!!! It's definitely hard after a loss. I am trying not to analyze every little symptom/sign/whatever it is lol. 

We got invited to go with a couple of friends this weekend to have some coffee and karaoke. Only problem is, one of the couples that is going is pregnant and we both were around the same time, sharing our news with each other. Well, she still is and I am not sure I want to be around all of that right now. I hope I'm not being too ridiculous. I listen to myself and think how rude, but last time I was around her, I felt like crying when I got home and just discouraged. Now I need to make up an excuse as to why I don't want to go because I foolishly said yes :cry:


----------



## amytrisha

Laureen416 said:


> Thank you!! Same for you!!! It's definitely hard after a loss. I am trying not to analyze every little symptom/sign/whatever it is lol.
> 
> We got invited to go with a couple of friends this weekend to have some coffee and karaoke. Only problem is, one of the couples that is going is pregnant and we both were around the same time, sharing our news with each other. Well, she still is and I am not sure I want to be around all of that right now. I hope I'm not being too ridiculous. I listen to myself and think how rude, but last time I was around her, I felt like crying when I got home and just discouraged. Now I need to make up an excuse as to why I don't want to go because I foolishly said yes :cry:

I've got a friend who found out a couple of weeks after me (well it was OHs friend) we were like "bump buddies" til ofc I lost my LO. We've only seen her a couple of times since due to me feeling exactly the same as you do.. She due to get induced Friday & I feel as though I'm coming round to the idea after all these months. If you really can't face her hun don't feel guilty it's so difficult to be around pregnant ladies (and babies IMO), could you not make an excuse like you feel really ill? 
Chin up :) x

Ladies I've got a funny picture I came across a couple of days ago and I wanna share so ill upload it when I work out how to do it from my phone. It completely described how I'm feeling whilst ttc & I'm sure you'll relate too! X


----------



## amytrisha




----------



## BSelck24

Aloha

I just got down with my first period after my mmc. After reading all the terrible pain and bleeding that most women suffer at a mc, I was nervous and wearing pads once the bleeding started so I would be prepared at work. However, I was lucky and not only had a shorter period but a lighter one too! It only lasted 4 days... I hope the same for you!


----------



## Laureen416

amytrisha said:


> View attachment 527903

HAHAHAHA!!! Thank you for that!! I see all these women posting things on fb and even a video on how her baby is beating her up in her tummy. I'm like man, what I wouldn't give to feel that again!!


----------



## Laureen416

BSelck24 said:


> Aloha
> 
> I just got down with my first period after my mmc. After reading all the terrible pain and bleeding that most women suffer at a mc, I was nervous and wearing pads once the bleeding started so I would be prepared at work. However, I was lucky and not only had a shorter period but a lighter one too! It only lasted 4 days... I hope the same for you!

Welcome and good luck!! Are you guys trying now?

:dance:


----------



## amytrisha

Laureen416 said:


> HAHAHAHA!!! Thank you for that!! I see all these women posting things on fb and even a video on how her baby is beating her up in her tummy. I'm like man, what I wouldn't give to feel that again!!

I completely agree! Sick of seeing girls being like "9 months is well too long to be pregnant I'm sick of it" I'd LOVE to spend 9 months throwing up & getting fat.. I think it annoys me more since coming on this forum and speaking to ladies who have been ttc for 10 years +, been through hell and back & still don't get their earth baba.. :shrug: Some people just take pregnancy for granted, we'll be more blessed in the end though because we'll appreciate our pregnancies more x


----------



## BSelck24

Yes we're trying now! I just had a positive OPK on Dec 3rd so we were sure to go at it on Dec 3rd, Dec 5th and will try again tonight! Hopefully in a few weeks we will have a BFP!! Can't wait! Wish me luck!


----------



## amytrisha

BSelck24 said:


> Yes we're trying now! I just had a positive OPK on Dec 3rd so we were sure to go at it on Dec 3rd, Dec 5th and will try again tonight! Hopefully in a few weeks we will have a BFP!! Can't wait! Wish me luck!

Good luck! X


----------



## tekkitten

Good luck!!


----------



## amytrisha

Everybody's quiet recently! 

How are you ladies? Any new news? Tek how you doing? 

Carly & CBD how's things with your little beans?

I'm currently CD12, bd'ing lots & looking forward to Christmas! (I honestly don't think ill ever grow up) :haha:


----------



## tekkitten

I love Christmas!!! Don't worry, you are not alone in that :D

I am currently cd1 (le SIGH!). Lol, but the good news is I am fertile on Xmas eve ;) I want to get a little elf costume... could be a fun story!

The good news is my LP was 2 days longer than last month, where it was only 10 days. So I know the B12 is working :D

Looking forward to stalking your after O symptoms/testing :D Keep me occupied while I am waiting to O lol.


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Hello!! 

Tek- Thats good ..B12 is working!..Hang in there...u'll get a new years bfp! :D

Amy- Also stalking ur tww :)

AFM- Just thought u girls are the first who deserves an update! Had my 12 week scan today ..and thankfully everything looked great!..Unfortunately I was very disappointed with the quality of the scan prints :( so bad..on the screen it was very clear...but the printed picture shows a white blob lol..i'll uploaded in one of the threads...eventhough its not clear


----------



## amytrisha

Tek - Boo to AF arriving! :( But yay to being fertile Christmas Eve ;) your gonna have to go and buy yourself a sexy elf outfit :haha: I'm glad your B12 seems to be working!! 

CBD - ill have a stalk around for your scan picture when I'm on the laptop (I use my phone most of the time). Glad everything was ok though! 

AFM - I've been quite crampy yesterday & today :/ not sure what that means? I'm symptom spotting like crazy, I really want my NYE bfp (even though I've told OH I don't really wanna think 'too much' about ttc over Christmas) :dohh: fx'd ladies xx


----------



## tekkitten

You should post the pic in here too :D

amy, when did you O? I sometimes get cramps around 3dpo, and once at 6dpo. I think sometimes they just happen. i have had too many variables, so for me cramps are nothing!


----------



## amytrisha

I'm not sure, I thought I O'd a few days ago but now I'm thinking this could be O.. CD14 today :shrug: I think I'm just thinking too much into things, I hate symptom spotting haha just drives me crazy :dohh:


----------



## tekkitten

So quiet!

How is everyone?


----------



## Laureen416

tekkitten said:


> So quiet!
> 
> How is everyone?

I got first AF after and now on cd 2. We bd'd the 17,18,19,20,21st with a positive smiley on the 19th. I tested twice a day from cd 10 with only one positive day. We used preseed. We did our part, now it's in the guy upstairs hands. You?


----------



## tekkitten

Ooooh, do you mean 2dpo? How exciting :D

I am waiting to O, should be happening just after christmas ;) Then we shall see. Not getting stressed about it anymore, as I have had good timing the last 3 months and Nothing ... Le sigh! Just going to enjoy the holidays :D


----------



## amytrisha

I know! It's been so quiet on here recently, maybe it's cos everyone's busy during Xmas but I hope your all good :)

Lauren - Good luck, I hope the man upstairs looks over you this month!! 

Tek - Have fun Xmas bd'ing :winkwink:

I'm either waiting for af or waiting for a bfp, gonna test Xmas day even though its a bit early but af is due 29th.. Too impatient this month! Pleaseee be my month :flow:


----------



## Laureen416

Yay! Good luck to both of you! I think I will test New Year's Day or the 2nd. Haha, Amy, yes 2dpo. I am definitely not obsessing over it this time. Just marked my opk's everyday and went on with life. Usually I'd be on baby websites all day looking up symptoms and when I can test and trying to pinpoint every little thing. We are just enjoying family time now through the holidays and just praying we get a BFP. Good luck to both of you. I hope we all get a special new year gift. Merry Christmas and baby dust to both of you ladies!


----------



## amytrisha

Have a great Christmas & New Year girls :) xxx


----------



## tekkitten

I feel the same way l :) 

And can't wait for your testing Amy!

I feel much more relaxed as well. Things are just sort of happening naurally. No "we need to have sex either today or tomorrow" comments : P I'm so silly!

I'll be testing on the seventh or so


----------



## CatchBabyDust

Merrry christmas girlies!!! xox hope ur doing great..sorry i havent been active on this thread..Also, now im getting my energy back so hopefully i'll be able to be active on all threads and not just some


----------



## tekkitten

Wooo, second trimester!! Congrats girl <3 Merry Christmas everyone :D


----------



## amytrisha

Yay congratulations CBD sounds like everything is going brill :) 

How's you ladies? You had a good Christmas? 

I'm 2 days late but bfn.. Guess it's just a waiting game now :coffee:
Have a brill New Year ladies xx


----------



## tekkitten

Ooooh two days late! Awesome, you never know! :D

I didn't O this month, so I am a little annoyed. However, started doing opks again, and it looks like its getting a wee bit darker everyday, so hoping its going to gear up and get it right this time ;)

Merry Christmas ladies! And Happy New Year!


----------



## amytrisha

tekkitten said:


> Ooooh two days late! Awesome, you never know! :D
> 
> I didn't O this month, so I am a little annoyed. However, started doing opks again, and it looks like its getting a wee bit darker everyday, so hoping its going to gear up and get it right this time ;)
> 
> Merry Christmas ladies! And Happy New Year!

Last time I got my bfp I tested a week after my missed af so I guess ill have to wait, if she arrives before then ah well! :shrug: 

:O you didn't O? I hope your body makes up for it!! Good luck x


----------



## amytrisha

Still no AF :shrug: gonna do another test Monday if she hasn't arrived -.- think this is gonna turn into a trip to the docs! 

How're you ladies?


----------



## tekkitten

Wow, how many dpo are you?? 

I am good, on a 12 hour train ride right now ;) going back home.

My cycle has been weird! Ovulated late, but cm And opk didn't match up. Then had a temp drop 4 dpo, I am currently 5 I think :)


----------



## carlywarly

Heeey ladies :) Sorry for not stopping by in a while...i usually log in on my phone to catch up, but takes too dam long to reply...so I have been checking in with you.

Amy I have my fx that you are getting a late BFP!! A week late!! Aarrgghh lol. You must be going crazy :-O 

Tek good luck on your 2ww!! :) Fx you BOTH get your BFP xx

All the best to the other ladies too and congrats on the milestone CBD :) xx


----------



## tekkitten

Oh my god.

I just thought "heck, what if I did O ten days ago? I have shit tonnes of test, I might as well test!" Also thinking along the lines of if that was an implantation dip, maybe it would show.

Very faint bfp on 3 internet cheapies, pregnant 1-2 weeks on digi!


The digi expired last month though, so I am not holding these tests to mean anything yet. Its after midnight here, I will test with fmu tomorrow and see what that brings.

I'm shaking, but I am not going to read into it yet. Could just be a cruel trick of nature!


----------



## carlywarly

tekkitten said:


> Oh my god.
> 
> I just thought "heck, what if I did O ten days ago? I have shit tonnes of test, I might as well test!" Also thinking along the lines of if that was an implantation dip, maybe it would show.
> 
> Very faint bfp on 3 internet cheapies, pregnant 1-2 weeks on digi!
> 
> 
> The digi expired last month though, so I am not holding these tests to mean anything yet. Its after midnight here, I will test with fmu tomorrow and see what that brings.
> 
> I'm shaking, but I am not going to read into it yet. Could just be a cruel trick of nature!

Well girl, you are pregnant!!! Woohoo Congrats!! It doesnt matter if CBD is expired...it wouldn't give a false + :D I honestly thought you had ov'd just after your +OPK. Temps just sometimes rise a small amount. So happy for you!!


----------



## tekkitten

Thanks! I think so too. I took a FR this morning and yep, its there. I will post pics later!


----------



## carlywarly

Woohoo!! H&H 9 months x


----------



## CatchBabyDust

congrats to u tek!!! thats amazinggggggggggggggggg newwsss..i swear im over the moon for u!! Heres to a happy and healthy 9 months!!


----------



## tekkitten

Thank you <3 I have a doc appointment tomorrow, hope all goes well! I am nervous as all hell, but trying to stay healthy and keep my mind off it :)


----------



## CatchBabyDust

i wish i could tell u it gets easier and less terrifying! But i'm always terrified when i go to the dr!! Always..and i also still get scared of spotting or bleeding..as my hubby said it will never get easy..we'll be scared for the rest of our lives..kids are a big responsibility :D we just have to get used to it..Good luck hun on ur first appointment! Let us know how it goes..

I will be updating u girls next week about my gender scan! eek so nervous and excited!


----------



## tekkitten

Im so stoked for your gender scan, I cant believe its here already!

Yeah, I think regardless of anything I am going to be scared. So, I am just going to live my life! I go back to curling tomorrow, so that will be my first 'real world' type thing besides work since finding out. Oh god, I need to think of an excuse to not be drinking! Our teammates always buy us a round right away afterwards... eep.


----------

